# ShadowSpear Cigar Thread



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 4, 2015)

So here it is. Would love to keep this thread running, what do you like?  Show some pics of your humidor, daily smoke?  Etc.

 Today I scored a threesome of the holy grail.  

http://halfwheel.com/padron-50th-anniversary-limited-edition-maduro


----------



## Worldweaver (Jun 4, 2015)

I have some AVO tubes, Davidoff Millennium Petit corona, Arturo Fuente Hemingway short story, and some various others in my humidor right now.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 5, 2015)

If I could just stick with cigars, I would grab some up. I used to buy Wheeling Marsh's by the box. Trouble is, they all lead me to Marlboros after a while.


----------



## tweeder (Jun 6, 2015)

Had an original My Father tonight with a Manhattan on the rocks.  Great night.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 7, 2015)

@tweeder , good stick!  Do you smoke often?  Today it is one of my very favorite cigars, a Tatuaje 10th anniversary torpedo.


----------



## tweeder (Jun 7, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @tweeder , good stick!  Do you smoke often?  Today it is one of my very favorite cigars, a Tatuaje 10th anniversary torpedo.



Very nice.  I smoke one a week usually, accompanied by a single malt scotch or a whiskey drink. I've been bouncing back and forth between sticks from Drew Estate and Garcia and Garcia.

How often do you partake?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 7, 2015)

@tweeder , I typically have one every night, weather depending.  In the winter not as much, but I keep the humidor stocked with good stuff.  Just got back from a 43 mile training ride on my bicycle.  Doing the M.S. 150 this weekend and to celebrate I am smoking one I've been hanging onto for a while.  An Arturo Gran AniverXario, Toro Sun Grown - just getting into it and there is a really cool mocha/coffee bean thing going on.


----------



## nobodythank you (Jun 7, 2015)

When I can afford them I tend to go for the flavored ones like the CAO Flavor line






and of course my favorite 





The ACID line of blues, golds, and the ACID One's. Alas I don't have any in stock to take pictures of and the humidor is in storage until conditions improve lol. 






The Oliveros are pretty good too. I know many traditional cigar smokers scoff at the flavored cigars, but I have always found them excellent smokes that have grown to be as good a smoke as any other non-flavored ones. The thing I can't stand the most is when you bust out a cigar and someone immediately asks if it is a Cuban, and/or go on to espouse how superior Cubans are to anything else. That's when I know they are full of shit and find another conversation to enjoy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 7, 2015)

ke4gde said:


> I know many traditional cigar smokers scoff at the flavored cigars, but I have always found them excellent smokes that have grown to be as good a smoke as any other non-flavored ones. The thing I can't stand the most is when you bust out a cigar and someone immediately asks if it is a Cuban, and/or go on to espouse how superior Cubans are to anything else



I could not agree with you any stronger!  While Cubans (some) are a good smoke, the sticks coming out of Nicaragua and and The Dominican are just as good, or in some cases better than many Cubans.  I have found a fairly reliable source to Cuban cigars; but quite honestly I am very happy with what I am smoking now.  

The Acid line (by Drew Estate) is actually pretty good - when you are in the right mood they are great coffee cigars early in the morning.


----------



## nobodythank you (Jun 7, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I could not agree with you any stronger!  While Cubans (some) are a good smoke, the sticks coming out of Nicaragua and and The Dominican are just as good, or in some cases better than many Cubans.  I have found a fairly reliable source to Cuban cigars; but quite honestly I am very happy with what I am smoking now.
> 
> The Acid line (by Drew Estate) is actually pretty good - when you are in the right mood they are great coffee cigars early in the morning.


Amen! I have tried a few Cubans, and to be honest I was not impressed at all. The Dominican and Nicaraguan cigars are usually of a much higher caliber. pairing a good cigar is always a fun experience. Although for the Acid's (Kuba Kuba) I prefer just drinking ice cold water. I have found it sometimes amplifies the taste of the cigar.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 8, 2015)

ke4gde said:


> Amen! I have tried a few Cubans, and to be honest I was not impressed at all. The Dominican and Nicaraguan cigars are usually of a much higher caliber. pairing a good cigar is always a fun experience. Although for the Acid's (Kuba Kuba) I prefer just drinking ice cold water. I have found it sometimes amplifies the taste of the cigar.



J...  try a good full bodied but not arid red wine to complement the taste of a good cigar ... I would recommend my favorite winery, Efeste, as a good source, but finding their offerings in your neck of the woods would be nearly impossible, not to mention very expensive.  I have not disliked any of their wines, which is rare for any winery.  Their 'big' reds are stellar, hell, everything they produce is stellar.  I've been involved in crush and bottling as a volunteer, get fed and get wine for the effort.


----------



## poison (Jun 9, 2015)

Pathetic: I had just started working for my last client a couple years ago, and we went to Colombia for 9 days. We were working a bit harder than usual, and he walked up, holds out a cigar, and says 'Do you smoke? Here, have a 1974 <insert whatever wazoo Cuban name>'. Being new, and not wanting to overstep, I said I don't smoke and turned it down. Stupid. He also gave me a 2001 Mouton Rotschild later, which again, I'm not a wine guy, but had learned from my mistakes, and accepted. Why couldn't it have been a bottle of Macallan 25?


----------



## x SF med (Jun 9, 2015)

2001Mouton Rothschild?  The Bordeaux or the Cabernet Sauvignon?  Both are outstanding, over priced, but outstanding...  a good steak and either one of those would make for a fine meal.


----------



## poison (Jun 9, 2015)

Bordeaux, iirc. I have a pic of it somewhere. I actually did do that part right: I took it over to friends who really appreciate wine. They decanted it correctly, and served up some fine steak with it. I was underwhelmed, they just about pissed their pants. 

I'd have much preferred scotch, at least I appreciate that.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 9, 2015)

poison said:


> Bordeaux, iirc. I have a pic of it somewhere. I actually did do that part right: I took it over to friends who really appreciate wine. They decanted it correctly, and served up some fine steak with it. I was underwhelmed, they just about pissed their pants.
> 
> I'd have much preferred scotch, at least I appreciate that.




You need to try a good Irish, I would recommend Jameson Select Reserve Black Barrel.   You need to approach wines, especially reds with the same open palate that you use for coffee or Scotch...  there are so many subtle levels in a good or even decent wine that I'd have thought your palate would rejoice and you'd appreciate the complexities.


----------



## poison (Jun 9, 2015)

Only Irish I've had is Red Breast 12, and it was damn good. I like scotch (just not Islay's), bourbon, etc. Oh, the same client poured me a half a finger of an 1897 cognac, he paid $10k for the bottle. I almost grabbed the bottle and ran. THAT impressed me, it was amazing. I expected it to be one dimensional or flat, but it was not, in the least. 

My tastes in coffee run toward the sweet side, I really value sweetness in a coffee. Same for scotch, and I don't love dry or astringent wines. 

Wait, that Jameson is only $40? Damn. I'm in.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 9, 2015)

poison said:


> Wait, that Jameson is only $40? Damn. I'm in.



 Much more expensive here due to 'sin taxes'...  

As to sweeter wines, try a Moselle or a Persecco or a true Porto, maybe an Armagnac, maybe an American Style Rieseling.


----------



## poison (Jun 9, 2015)

OK, I have a friend who loves Riesling, mostly German, and I like most of those. I'll look into the other ones. 

Sin Tax, huh? silly people.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 9, 2015)

poison said:


> OK, I have a friend who loves Riesling, mostly German, and I like most of those. I'll look into the other ones.
> 
> Sin Tax, huh? silly people.



It's good to visit the In-Laws in So. Oregon...  the cheap whiskey is only about an hour away in NorCal just across the border.  a 9 hour drive each way is not normally doable, and the cost of fuel is prohibitive.  ID has good prices too....


----------



## Red-Dot (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't usually smoke cigars, but when I do....Cohiba Extra Vigoroso.  Puff on my friends!


----------



## x SF med (Jun 12, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I must say, nice ash!



Marines, always looking at other guy's ashes....:wall:


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 12, 2015)

Padron 50th Anniversary after seeing @Ooh-Rah pick one up the other night. Nothing beats a 1964 though, with a 26 closely behind.

This stick really surprised me. Before seeing it being given the Cigar Aficionado cigar of the year, I picked it up on a whim. It smokes and tastes way better than $15.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 17, 2015)

Smoking a Gurhka 125th Anniversary right now. Pretty tasty if you are a fan of Ghurka's. I feel like Ghurka's as a brand in general you either like or dislike. I happen to like them.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 20, 2015)

Saw this on Cigar Dojo - thought I would share, kinda validates some things for me, and may be good info for the newer smokers.

Beginner's Guide to Cigars


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 27, 2015)

I have been smoking a Rocky Patel Edge daily as my local store sells them as four for $20. While they are not great, for $5 its hard to pass up in favor of smokes double the price.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 11, 2015)

This is being installed at my local B&M...very very happy!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2015)

Leaving for vacation tomorrow - CANNOT wait to get the heck away from work for a while -

My wife asked me if I'm packed, I said almost!

I don't think we are talking about the same thing...


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Leaving for vacation tomorrow - CANNOT wait to get the heck away from work for a while -
> 
> My wife asked me if I'm packed, I said almost!
> 
> ...



I smoked the Oliva recently. Best cigar ever. 

A Marine bro got me a subscription to cigar aficionado last year.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Leaving for vacation tomorrow - CANNOT wait to get the heck away from work for a while -
> 
> My wife asked me if I'm packed, I said almost!
> 
> ...


You good Sir, have your priorities in order


----------



## x SF med (Aug 21, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> You good Sir, have your priorities in order



No, there is no bottle of great Scotch or Irish in the pic to complement the cigars.


----------



## tweeder (Aug 27, 2015)

I had wonderfully made old fashioned (Makers) with a delicious Liga #9 yesterday. 

Davidoff is going to be opening a very big store in Tampa that I'm sure to frequent, so if anyone has any good recommendations/ parings, I'll be sure to try it out this weekend.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 27, 2015)

tweeder said:


> I had wonderfully made old fashioned (Makers) with a delicious Liga #9 yesterday.
> 
> Davidoff is going to be opening a very big store in Tampa that I'm sure to frequent, so if anyone has any good recommendations/ parings, I'll be sure to try it out this weekend.



Why in Odin's name did you ruin Maker's that way?


----------



## tweeder (Aug 30, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Why in Odin's name did you ruin Maker's that way?



It was delicious, but I could only tolerate one. Normally I'll start the night off with an old fashioned or Manhattan, then follow it up with bourbon rocks. If I'm drinking scotch, then I'll start hard right out the gate.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 31, 2015)

tweeder said:


> It was delicious, but I could only tolerate one. Normally I'll start the night off with an old fashioned or Manhattan, then follow it up with bourbon rocks. If I'm drinking scotch, then I'll start hard right out the gate.



You still desecrated Maker's, you are as unethical as Bergdahl, or, dare I say it.....  Our current POTUS or Shrillary.

Adulterating fine bourbon....  heathen...  heretic


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 31, 2015)

Sigh... @x SF med will take this opportunity to chastise my whole family, but this weekend I witnessed my very own mother mixing Makers, Diet Coke, and enough ice to build a glacier.  I shook my head in shame and went back to my Knob Creek, neat - with a Monte #2 from that island just south of Miami.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 31, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Sigh... @x SF med will take this opportunity to chastise my whole family, but this weekend I witnessed my very own mother mixing Makers, Diet Coke, and enough ice to build a glacier.  I shook my head in shame and went back to my Knob Creek, neat - with a Monte #2 from that island just south of Miami.



Never dis a guy's mom, even if she does stuff that is against the sanity laws of the universe.:wall:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 31, 2015)

Lookie what showed up in my mailbox from an Island just south of Miami...we is HAPPY!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 31, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Lookie what showed up in my mailbox from an Island just south of Miami...we is HAPPY!
> 
> View attachment 13972



Send some here. Dammit.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 5, 2015)

Recently met Rocky Patel and Nish Patel at my local B&M for a dedication to a room in their honor.

Here is a video of Rocky's speech, I apologize in advance for not knowing how to orientate my iPhone correctly, but the message is solid. Worth a listen!


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 6, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Recently met Rocky Patel and Nish Patel at my local B&M for a dedication to a room in their honor.
> 
> Here is a video of Rocky's speech, I apologize in advance for not knowing how to orientate my iPhone correctly, but the message is solid. Worth a listen!



How was it meeting them in person?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 7, 2015)

Rocky Patel 15th - the chocolate notes are really enhanced with the French pressed Ethiopian coffee purchased from our own @poison


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 7, 2015)

What are you guys smoking tonight?
Monte #2 and Macallan 18 - Hello week, bring it on!


----------



## poison (Sep 8, 2015)

I regret not being able to partake of the joy found here, as a non-smoker! I hear good coffee + good tobacco is awesome. I should get a good Yemen for you guys, many times  it has fresh, unsmoked tobacco notes.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 16, 2015)

Happiness is an early birthday bash with the kids, and a wife who gifts you with a bottle of Glenlivet and a Padron 85 Year!


----------



## poison (Sep 16, 2015)

Badass, happy birthday!


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday! 

I was looking at those yesterday. Nice choice.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 20, 2015)

It is about to be a wonderful evening. Surely Smoke paired with a Tatuaja 2008.


----------



## tweeder (Sep 29, 2015)

I enjoyed a nice Nica Rustica from Drew Estate with a glass of Monkey Shoulder Blended Scotch. It was delightful and even if you're not a fan of blended scotch, I would still recommend this.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 29, 2015)

That Nica Bustica is a ball buster on an empty stomach!


----------



## tweeder (Sep 30, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> That Nica Bustica is a ball buster on an empty stomach!



It was a ball buster on a full one!


----------



## Red-Dot (Oct 1, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What are you guys smoking tonight?
> Monte #2 and Macallan 18 - Hello week, bring it on!
> View attachment 14008



I have a bottle of the 18 and tap it every so often. I'm a big Laphroaig, Lagavulin and Ardbeg fan though...love that smoky peat!  I'll have to try it with a Cohiba Extra Vigoroso....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 4, 2015)

Sitting at the campfire from last night. Added a few small twigs and leaves, coals were still hot enough to spark a flame without matches -

Enjoying a coffee infused cigar with French pressed Sumatra from USER=8157]@poison[/USER]


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 1, 2015)

I smoked a Padron 1964 and a 1926 this past week. I would recommend anyone in that line/series.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 24, 2015)

For you Davidoff fans (and why would you not be!?!)...just acquired a box of their 2016 Year of the Monkey.  The box itself is made of bamboo and makes a very nice show piece...what are YOU smoking these days?


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Had a Punch and a La Gloria Cubana last night. Always good when you can get two cigars in at one sitting.


----------



## JustMe (Nov 25, 2015)

I have told Ooh-rah this but for the rest of you,

If you ever get a chance you should check out the Illusione cigars,

I really like the Cg4 88 and 888.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 25, 2015)

I had a Pardon 1926 recently. A smooth smoke all around.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 26, 2015)

Local B&M quietly opens up the shop for regulars thanksgiving morning from 8am to 10am. Sitting here smoking the L-40 that Gator sent me and watching the first snow fly. Very nice.

Happy Thanksgving everyone.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 3, 2015)

Cigar.com Starter Set IV - Cigar.com

Just ordered this along with some Boveda humidifier packets. I'll worry about filling the humidor with some quality cigars once I return to San Diego. For now, I'll have the 10 that come with the order along with 8 others that my wife got me when she went to Costa Rica.


----------



## JustMe (Dec 4, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Cigar.com Starter Set IV - Cigar.com
> 
> Just ordered this along with some Boveda humidifier packets. I'll worry about filling the humidor with some quality cigars once I return to San Diego. For now, I'll have the 10 that come with the order along with 8 others that my wife got me when she went to Costa Rica.



Boveda packets are amazing just make sure there not touching the cigars.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 4, 2015)

@JustMe - with all respect to a fellow aficionado - Part of the brilliance of the bovada packs is that they can lay on top of the cigars.  The biggest rule with them is to not mix humidity levels.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 4, 2015)

@SkrewzLoose - that is a very good deal you got there!  I've smoked most of those sticks and I'll tell you that the Alec Bradley Prensado and the CAO Brazilia are nearly worth the price alone.  Enjoy!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 4, 2015)

So, I ordered a 10 pack of 69% and a 10 pack of 72% Boveda packets. I'm on a ship for the next 4 months so my plan was to see which humidity level works best. Your advice is to do so without mixing the 2 numbers?


----------



## JustMe (Dec 4, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @JustMe - with all respect to a fellow aficionado - Part of the brilliance of the bovada packs is that they can lay on top of the cigars.  The biggest rule with them is to not mix humidity levels.


Really? I stand corrected then. I had a couple cigars that went funky on me and I assumed that was the culprit...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 4, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> So, I ordered a 10 pack of 69% and a 10 pack of 72% Boveda packets. I'm on a ship for the next 4 months so my plan was to see which humidity level works best. Your advice is to do so without mixing the 2 numbers?



Yeah---it really depends on the conditions you are storing them in.  If you are going to use the humidor they sent you, I"d use the 72% for sure.  What is your timeframe before you set sail?  Quite honestly, if you don't have time to properly season your humidor, your best bet would be to put the sticks in a quality zip lock bag with one 69% boveda pack - they will be fine until you get back.  If you have time, get a couple of 84% packs (send me a PM and I'll drop a  couple in the mail for you) and let them sit in the new humidor for at least a week, then put the cigars in them with the 72%.

What part of the country do you live in?  If it gets cold and snowy, I'd still go with the ziplock solution until you get back and can properly monitor the humidity.   BTW - send me a note when you get back, I'll send you a couple of sticks that will be worth the wait!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm OCONUS (middle of the ocean) for another 4 months. I'll be using the humidor they sent me. I forgot to mention I also purchased a package of seasoning wipes as well. Would you still recommend what you suggested above? If so, I'll shoot you a PM.

ETA: CONUS, I'll be in San Diego


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 4, 2015)

Well considering you are currently ocean bound, I don't expect that humidity should be a problem.  Yours in a unique situation - here is what I recommend:

-  wipe down the inside of the new humidor with the wipes
-  put the sticks in the humidor along w/one boveda packet

You should probably be fine ... same goes when you get back to San Diego - in fact you may not even need additional humidity out there - A few things to be aware of:
-  Don't store anything but cigars in your humidor (lights/cutters/etc can go somewhere else0
-  Check your sticks once in a while...take a gentle bite on the end of one...crunchy?  needs an extra packet (unlikely in your situation).  But...if it is really soggy, or your stick won't stay lit, it may be too humid. 

One think you want to order is a quality digital hydrometer...don't trust the analog work, they don't work well unless your conditions never change.  Are you going to be able to smoke on ship?  If so, the more sticks you can put in the box the better. 

Let me know if you need anything...my office looks like a damn cigar shop, would be happy to send you anything you need. (to include some additional sticks)


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks to someone for a 1964 Padron!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 15, 2015)

Sampler + Humidor + Seasoning wipes + Humidity packets all showed up yesterday. I seasoned the humidor according to your instructions, Ooh-Rah . After the initial seasoning, would you recommend continuing to do so on a periodic basis and if so, how often?
Sticks are now in the humidor and I was instantly reminded just how much I love the smell of good cigars. I can't wait to start burning through these.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 15, 2015)

@SkrewzLoose - 

Once effectively seasoned, you should not need to do so again if you keep properly humidified.  I put a digital hydrometer in your care package (sent today) that should keep you in the know.  Anywhere between 65% and 71% and you're golden - difficult as it may be (the sniff test and all!), only open it when you need it.  Let me know when package arrives, I'll walk you thru setting up the hydrometer.

One additional note, the more sticks in the box the better.  Easier to keep a full box in good condition than a near empty one.  You are a test case for me, I've no experience with cigars on ship -


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you @Ooh-Rah


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 16, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @SkrewzLoose -
> 
> Once effectively seasoned, you should not need to do so again if you keep properly humidified.  I put a digital hydrometer in your care package (sent today) that should keep you in the know.  Anywhere between 65% and 71% and you're golden - difficult as it may be (the sniff test and all!), only open it when you need it.  Let me know when package arrives, I'll walk you thru setting up the hydrometer.
> 
> *One additional note, the more sticks in the box the better.  Easier to keep a full box in good condition than a near empty one. * You are a test case for me, I've no experience with cigars on ship -


See, it's comments like that that keep me online looking for the next deal. You're a terrible influence on my finances!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 16, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> See, it's comments like that that keep me online looking for the next deal. You're a terrible influence on my finances!!



@SkrewzLoose -

Just wait til you get back on dry land - I will introduce you to my contact who'll help you pick out wonderful smokes from that little island south is Miami!

BTW - I've been thinking about your situation being on ship.  With the air conditioning and air scrubbers, etc, I'm guessing it can get pretty dry out there.  If you have not done so yet, I'd recommend ordering a few additional humidipaks as back up.  The ones you have are good until they begin to dry out...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 17, 2015)

Anyone else following the Cigar Aficionado Top 25 of 2015?

I have a problem with a Rocky Patel (#7) being ahead of a Liga Privada (#10)

So far I've tried everything on the list -

Link to the article


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 17, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @SkrewzLoose -
> 
> Just wait til you get back on dry land - I will introduce you to my contact who'll help you pick out wonderful smokes from that little island south is Miami!
> 
> BTW - I've been thinking about your situation being on ship.  With the air conditioning and air scrubbers, etc, I'm guessing it can get pretty dry out there.  If you have not done so yet, I'd recommend ordering a few additional humidipaks as back up.  The ones you have are good until they begin to dry out...


I have a 10 pack of 69% and a 10 pack of 72%, I think I'm good for now on the false humidity. And yes, you're absolutely correct about the a/c system on the ship. I'll keep an eye on everything. 
I'm also realizing I'm a complete amateur at this. I'm a beer guy, my wife is big into wine. The differences in cigars seem (to me at least) much more subtle almost to the point of not being able to tell the difference. Is there something to it or does it just take time?


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 17, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Anyone else following the Cigar Aficionado Top 25 of 2015?
> 
> I have a problem with a Rocky Patel (#7) being ahead of a Liga Privada (#10)
> 
> ...



I am. So far I feel confident with this list. I enjoy the list every year and pick smokes off it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 17, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> The differences in cigars seem (to me at least) much more subtle almost to the point of not being able to tell the difference. Is there something to it or does it just take time?



I learned cigars the way I learned coffee - taste and compare.  No matter what cigar you are going to smoke, check out Cigar International or JR (or if it is a high quality stick Halfwheel) and read up on it...if for no other reason to find out what flavor profiles it has.  Then smoke it and taste for those profiles...sometimes it can be in intensified by retro-haling (lightly blowing smoke thru the nose).    If you don't know what grass tastes like, eat some when you get home.  Just like you would cashew, Cream, etc.  

If you get something from Ammonia/Dry/Harsh at the beginning of a cigar - it is probably a shitty stick.  Chuck it.  You will typically get this towards the end of most sticks - that's when you know it is done.  The smoke will get harsh, and you will taste that ammonia flavor...with practice you will be able to get good a predicting when you are about 'there' and let the stick go out naturally.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 28, 2015)

Somehow my my sponged tray sprung a leak and dripped Propylene Glycol solution into the bottom of my Prometheus humidor. A number of really good sticks are ruined (many like the pic you see here) and the bottom of the humidor is soaked.

That's a Liga T-52, 2015 TAA, Rocky 50th Anniversary and an Illusion cccj - more just like that in another wooden humidor - not sure if they will ever be smokable.


----------



## JustMe (Dec 28, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Anyone else following the Cigar Aficionado Top 25 of 2015?
> 
> I have a problem with a Rocky Patel (#7) being ahead of a Liga Privada (#10)
> 
> ...



Nothing Rocky Patel should be top 25 in my humble opinion :wall:


----------



## x SF med (Dec 29, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Somehow my my sponged tray sprung a leak and dripped Propylene Glycol solution into the bottom of my Prometheus humidor. A number of really good sticks are ruined (many like the pic you see here) and the bottom of the humidor is soaked.
> 
> That's a Liga T-52, 2015 TAA, Rocky 50th Anniversary and an Illusion cccj - more just like that in another wooden humidor - not sure if they will ever be smokable.



J, what's a little antifreeze, I thought you were a Marine and Marines drink antifreeze with breakfast?:wall:

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 30, 2015)

Just received an awesome care package. Thank you Ooh-Rah !! I have a nice collection built up now that should last me through the end of deployment.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you Mr. Mailman!


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 31, 2015)

Next weekend I will be smoking the My Father 97 rated and #1 of 2015.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 1, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Next weekend I will be smoking the My Father 97 rated and #1 of 2015.


2015 is over, brother...

Frickin' Marines.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 1, 2016)

SkrewzLoose said:


> 2015 is over, brother...
> 
> Frickin' Marines.



:wall:

@Marine0311 is saying that the "My Father" he is going to smoke was rated the #1 cigar in 2015 by Cigar Aficionado magazine. 

Stay in you lane, Sailor! 

(I've always wanted to be able to say that on this site!!!)


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 1, 2016)

I stand by my statement. See the difference in those 2 descriptions? 
The first one sounds like a Marine is going to smoke his Dad who was rated 97 #1 2015
The second clearly describes someone enjoying a fine cigar.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 2, 2016)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I stand by my statement. See the difference in those 2 descriptions?
> The first one sounds like a Marine is going to smoke his Dad who was rated 97 #1 2015
> The second clearly describes someone enjoying a fine cigar.



Haha Fuck you!


----------



## Dienekes (Jan 11, 2016)

Anyone have a specific whiskey they like to pair cigars with that doesn't break the bank? Whiskey and cigars by the grace of god mutually complement each other, and I was wondering if one of you aficionados out there found one that worked noticeably well. I got this Jameson Caskmates from Secret Santa, and it is a hell of a whiskey by itself and with a cigar.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 11, 2016)

Bourbon  - lower cost. 
Go with Maker's Mark or Bullit Burbon 

A little higher end, try Knob Creek. 

Don't go super cheap, it will taint the taste or a good cigar.


----------



## Dienekes (Jan 11, 2016)

Makers is a little spicy for me. I like a real mellow whiskey for a smoother, mellowed cigar. 

I've had Bullit Rye so I think I'll try that Bullit Bourbon when I find another cigar that's worth it. The cigar I'm smoking now is a smaller one that a buddy brought back from his honeymoon in Jamaica. I'm not knowledgeable on it yet but this one's  a little sweeter and smaller than normal.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 11, 2016)

Hmmm... try Pendelton or Snake River (Canadian Style Whiskies), or in Bourbons, 1792 if you can find it, and if you really want a treat don't mind spending a little extra and can find either one - Blanton's or Pappy VanWinkle....  the Evan Miller is good, but not as good (to me) as the ones I posted.  Because you can't get OOLA or Neversweat or Bighorn....

for Scotches I'd say Oban, Auchentoshen, Bunnahabhain, Nadurra, or Glenmorangie,  worth every penny as your wallet screams for it's health...


----------



## Aim Small Miss Small (Jan 12, 2016)

Dienekes said:


> Anyone have a specific whiskey they like to pair cigars with that doesn't break the bank? Whiskey and cigars by the grace of god mutually complement each other, and I was wondering if one of you aficionados out there found one that worked noticeably well. I got this Jameson Caskmates from Secret Santa, and it is a hell of a whiskey by itself and with a cigar.


The Macallan. $60 a bottle on average but is fantastic with a cigar. I have not tried the 10 year Oak Barrel one that is cheaper but The Macallan 12 year is delicious.


----------



## Aim Small Miss Small (Jan 12, 2016)

Dienekes said:


> Anyone have a specific whiskey they like to pair cigars with that doesn't break the bank? Whiskey and cigars by the grace of god mutually complement each other, and I was wondering if one of you aficionados out there found one that worked noticeably well. I got this Jameson Caskmates from Secret Santa, and it is a hell of a whiskey by itself and with a cigar.


It's a Scotch Whiskey smooth as a baby's bottom that doesn't completely break the bank. My personal favorite so far! But I am new to the world of whiskey's (only tried 9 or 10 different ones).


----------



## JustMe (Jan 12, 2016)

I'll second @x SF med  Pendelton  or if you want or if you want to spend a few more dollars Bulleit Bourbon.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 12, 2016)

Aim Small Miss Small said:


> It's a Scotch Whiskey smooth as a baby's bottom that doesn't completely break the bank. My personal favorite so far! But I am new to the world of whiskey's (only tried 9 or 10 different ones).



Macallan is good, try Bunnahabhain or Auchentoshen or Nadurra...  not bank breakers but worth every penny and you'll spend a few.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 12, 2016)

JustMe said:


> I'll second @x SF med  Pendelton  or if you want or if you want to spend a few more dollars Bulleit Bourbon.



Pendelton is NOT a Bourbon, it is a Canadian.  There are differences in taste due to the rye used in Canadians.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 12, 2016)

Definitely Macallan over Glenlivet, which I've always found to be a bit over rated.  That said, with a heavier cigar (think Maduro), it will balance with Glenlivet surprising well...almost too well.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 12, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Definitely Macallan over Glenlivet, which I've always found to be a bit over rated.  That said, with a heavier cigar (think Maduro), it will balance with Glenlivet surprising well...almost too well.




The Glenlivet specialty and long aged Scotches are very good, anything under their 15 is a bit raw, except for the Nadurra.  Try the Bunnahababhain, or Laphroig  both are really, really good...  Do you prefer  Speyside, Islay, Highland, Lowland, Island or Campbeltown  as your region of choice?  I have always wanted to try the Caol Ila  (Islay, 15 y/0) but it is nearly impossible to get in the US.

(At home I call the Bunnahabhain - Bunny Brains, and the Laphroaig - Leapfrog)

Try this link to one of the best sites I've found (yes, it's Brit)  The Whisky Exchange


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 12, 2016)

x SF med said:


> The Glenlivet specialty and long aged Scotches are very good, anything under their 15 is a bit raw, except for the Nadurra



Agree with this completely.  Since the OP was asking about budget, I didn't bother getting into the over 12 year versions.



x SF med said:


> anything under their 15 is a bit raw, except for the Nadurra


I had thought that the Naurra is their 15 year.  Will have to take another look.

I am much more knowledgeable about bourbons than I am scotches, so thank you for the link.  Hell, I buy my cigars from Great Britain, no reason I cannot get my whiskey there too!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 12, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Agree with this completely.  Since the OP was asking about budget, I didn't bother getting into the over 12 year versions.
> 
> 
> I had thought that the Naurra is their 15 year.  Will have to take another look.
> ...




Nadurra is a specialty, Davis/ Glenlivet product, non filtered and cask strength....  it is a much different Scotch than their regular Single malts.....

You can find a great variety of really good Scotch here n the States...  but you have to go over there for the stuff that doesn't leave a region.... and is so far above anything else that you want to start a smuggling operation...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 12, 2016)

Cuban cigar missile has just hit the homestead!  

From the left: Cohiba BHK 56, Partigas E2, El Rey de Mundo Choix Supreme, Ramon Aloones Small Club Corona, San Cristobal de Cuba El Principe, and 2 customs.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 12, 2016)

I have been on an Alec Bradley kick lately. I have always enjoyed them but for some reason I have been choosing them to smoke more often lately. I highly recommend the Presnado Cojo Churchill.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 13, 2016)

Thought this was interesting in regards to the sour taste you can get towards the end of a cigar - I understand the cause, but never knew that the 'cut' can affect it - thought I'd share.

*(From Cigar Aficionado magazine) * 
The buildup of tar, moisture and nicotine can heavily affect a cigar's flavor.

Tobacco is like a natural filter. With every puff you take, certain properties of the cigar are captured in the tobacco. As the moisture builds up, the intact flavors are heightened toward the end of the smoke.

The way you cut a cigar can increase or decrease the concentration of flavor towards the end. A narrow opening at the head of the cigar, caused by a punch or wedge cut, acts as a collecting point for the tar and moisture. A broad opening, cut, for example, by a scissors or guillotine, will decrease the flavor buildup.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 14, 2016)

Aim Small Miss Small said:


> It's a Scotch Whiskey smooth as a baby's bottom that doesn't completely break the bank.








An avid smoker himself, of up to 20 cigars daily, he would have greatly enjoyed this thread.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2016)

Smoking a new Crux Du Connoisseur Lancero - I approve!  This is the brand of cigar the guys who own my local B&M are continuing to develop.

Full Review


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 14, 2016)

Just received my 2nd 'care package' from someone in this thread. I now have a fine collection started, I just have to start smoking them.
Thank you both, I look forward to being able to repay the favors once I'm back on terra firma.

ETA: Interesting, this article points to the build up of tar/nicotine as having the potential to sour the taste of the cigar as it nears the end of its life. Granted, the article is 5.5 years old, but I wonder which one holds true seeing as how they're both from the same publication.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 16, 2016)

Smoked the Crux classic tonight as I watched the sunset on the smoke deck. I was worried about the smoke deck being crowded with people I don't like (people in general) but it was actually quite nice. Checking out halfwheel before smoking really helped out. Thanks for that suggestion.
Also, finally got my humidor, or more accurately the Ziploc bag inside my humidor to 68% humidity. A funny story there. I was rearranging the sticks today before I went out to smoke. I pulled them all out and pulled out the hydrometer as well. In a matter of about 3 minutes (while I pulled all the cellophane off the cigars that still had it) the hydrometer went from registering 68% in my ziploc bag to registering 54% when in the open air of my workshop. That just goes to show how much of a struggle it's been to properly condition the air where my sticks are living. It's nice to know that I finally have it where I need it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 16, 2016)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I was worried about the smoke deck being crowded with people I don't like (people in general)



LOL - I would be thinking the same thing!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 21, 2016)

Smoked the Macanudo from my original sampler tonight. Again, it was a really pleasant evening on the smoke deck, devoid of any miscreants and ne'erdowells. There was no indication as to what kind of Macanudo it was and I knew trying to look it up wold be an exercise in futility. Anyhow, I enjoyed the smoke, I am slowly learning how to tell the different types of cigars apart. 
Also, I finally have my humidor holding steady at 67% humidity. Victory!!
Regarding the article a few posts up, do you guys have preferences on center punch, v-cut or guillotine style cutters for your sticks?


----------



## Aim Small Miss Small (Jan 23, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Macallan is good, try Bunnahabhain or Auchentoshen or Nadurra...  not bank breakers but worth every penny and you'll spend a few.


I will add those to my list to try! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 23, 2016)

about to be best night ever!

The stick is a Cuban Cohiba BHK, that was a grail cigar for me.


----------



## Dienekes (Jan 23, 2016)

To offer a review of the whiskey X SF Med offered, I bought some Pendleton, and that stuff is dang good. I waited to drink it about three times before I decided to write about it so that I had a consistent review of it. I didn't like it at first as it is incredibly smooth to begin with, but it has a harsh bite at the end. The closer to the bottom of the glass you get, the more you notice the subtle pecan taste and the less harsh the bite is. Definitely goes well it's a cigar around a fire. The other stuff mentioned is not really available in my area.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2016)

Dienekes said:


> To offer a review of the whiskey X SF Med offered, I bought some Pendleton, and that stuff is dang good. I waited to drink it about three times before I decided to write about it so that I had a consistent review of it. I didn't like it at first as it is incredibly smooth to begin with, but it has a harsh bite at the end. The closer to the bottom of the glass you get, the more you notice the subtle pecan taste and the less harsh the bite is. Definitely goes well it's a cigar around a fire. The other stuff mentioned is not really available in my area.



I love the bite! What cigar did you pair it with?


----------



## Dienekes (Jan 24, 2016)

JustMe said:


> What cigar did you pair it with?



It was a milder Romeo y Julieta. I couldn't give you the exact name, but it paired pretty well. That could have been because it was just a good whiskey though.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 24, 2016)

Dienekes said:


> To offer a review of the whiskey X SF Med offered, I bought some Pendleton, and that stuff is dang good. I waited to drink it about three times before I decided to write about it so that I had a consistent review of it. I didn't like it at first as it is incredibly smooth to begin with, but it has a harsh bite at the end. The closer to the bottom of the glass you get, the more you notice the subtle pecan taste and the less harsh the bite is. Definitely goes well it's a cigar around a fire. The other stuff mentioned is not really available in my area.



No the other bourbons I mentioned are local to the MT/ID/WA area...  but damn are they good...  I'm waiting till the distilleries have 15-20 years under their belts to get some of the back cask stuff...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 7, 2016)

What's everyone's stick of choice tonight?  I figure in honor the the 50th Superbowl, I'll go with a Padron 50th !


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 7, 2016)

It's 0340 here right now, so no cigars for me. If the Panthers win, maybe I'll have one later today...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 11, 2016)

Thought I would share this fun find -

A prototype of the Drew Estate Herrera Norteno, this is one of the sticks that was sampled out to buyers and vendors before it went into production.

Not sure when I will smoke it, but it is so cool I wanted to post a pic!

*So THIS...*


*Eventually became this!



*


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm currently going through a couple of samplers that I ordered in an attempt to find what I like and then start ordering more specific sticks based on that. Is this a sound approach?
Also, what is everyone's take on infused cigars? I was thinking about picking up a box of the Nub Cafe Sampler or the Java by Drew Estate. 
Any opinions on these in particular or infused cigars in general?

ETA: Also the Drew Estate Tabak Especial


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 12, 2016)

With infused, just remember that you are not smoking a traditional style cigar - infused can smell good, but I think they are more novelty than anything else.  That said, the Acid line of sticks pretty much saved Drew Estates until they put out the Liga Privada and Unico lines.

Java is good - kind of a milk chocolate aftertaste
The Tabak is really good - especially with coffee
At some point you will try and Acid, everyone does.  Personally I hate them - and the smell.  If you are smoking somewhere enclosed, please do everyone a favor and do not light up an acid - wait until you are outdoors.

One thing with anything infused, keep them separate from your regular sticks - it will not take long for cigars to take on  the infused smell.  If you are going to store them in the same humidor, at a minimum put them in a ziplock bag with a small humdipak - double zip-locking is best!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 20, 2016)

Evening fellow smokers -

Good night tonight, just warm enough to sit out on the patio and enjoy a Davidoff Escurio with Knob Creek (s)


----------



## tweeder (Feb 20, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Evening fellow smokers -
> 
> Good night tonight, just warm enough to sit out on the patio and enjoy a Davidoff Escurio with Knob Creek (s)



Tonight was brisk, so I ended up at the local cigar bar instead. They had a great live band playing and a good crowd. The pairing was Quatro Cinco and Angels Envy bourbon.

I've still yet to try anything from Davidoff, would you recommend the escurio?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 20, 2016)

tweeder said:


> would you recommend the escurio



Davidoff makes a great stick - the Escurio is one of their best at a decent price.  Beware buying them off the net unless you are familiar with the vendor, most of the warehouse places don't store these like they should - 

Does your local B&M (brick and mortar) carry Davidoff?  If so, you are fortunate - because of the cost, (they average about $20/stick) not everyone does.

Send me a PM and I'd be happy to send you one...and maybe a few stow-aways from that island south of Miami!


----------



## tweeder (Feb 20, 2016)

I've been pretty busy and haven't been home much since graduation, but there is the new Davidoff store in Tampa I need to visit. 

I went to their soft opening, but they didn't have their liquor license so it was a short visit. I regreted the AVO I purchased that night.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 20, 2016)

Davidoff store would be outstanding!  My B&M has a healthy display - but it would be great to visit a store.  A few recommendations:

-  Escurio
-  Triple R
-  Triple T
Colorado Claro


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 21, 2016)

Just enjoyed an Alec Bradley Tempus.  Cannot tell you the last time I had an Alec Bradley, this one was really good.  Any other recommendations in this line?  (I'm very familiar with the Presidio)


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 22, 2016)

I've worked out a pretty good afternoon schedule for myself.
Lunch
Work out
Maybe shower, maybe not
Dinner
Cigar
Shower (depending on the above)

Tonight I had an Oliva Serie O. It was great. Maybe it's my unrefined palate, but this is the first cigar that I was able to taste certain flavors vice feeling like I just had a bunch of smoke in my mouth. I looked up a review before hand and what I tasted was pretty spot on. It was earthy and spicy and an all around good smoke. I'm adding this to my 'to buy' list for when my samplers are gone. Any others here fans of the Oliva Serie line?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 6, 2016)

Evening all...Cuban San Christobi De La Habano. Just puttering around my garage and it seems the perfect stick to do so with. 

Easy draw, slow burn, and well constructed- 1/2 inch ash so far, perfectly even too.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 6, 2016)

@tweeder - watch that mailbox...incoming!

(left to right)
Juan Lopez #4 - Cuba
Roman Alonez - Cuba (one of my very favorites)
Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary
Rocky Patel 50 - One of the finest (if not the finest) stick Rocky put out
Tatajue Black Label - Ya got to know a guy to get these. (fortunately you do!)

I packed with a humidipak, so you can leave in the bag for indefinite period...or just put into your humidor.

Good smoking!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 10, 2016)

Pretty cool...this stick is available exclusively via my B&M!

http://halfwheel.com/cain-dayt...&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Caydeman (Mar 12, 2016)

With all this talk, you guys make me want me to start smoking before I ship out. How Dare you fellas...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 12, 2016)

First venture on the deck today...nothing like take a Padron 50 down to the nub!


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 13, 2016)

I love it when I get cigars in the mail.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 25, 2016)

Very stoked to light this up.  Davidoff put out a box-pressed Nicaraguan toro -


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 26, 2016)

How do you think the (future) Cuban imports (that is from Cuba) will stack up with the American market?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 26, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> How do you think the (future) Cuban imports (that is from Cuba) will stack up with the American market?



Great question - a few things you need to consider:

- Because of the embargo, and the fact the general population of the United States spends quite a bit of money on quality non-Cuban cigars, a number of the quality rollers from Cuba have left and gone to Nicaragua and Honduras.  (Davidoff, Drew Estates, and Tatauje for examples). 

- The Cuban cigar market is already running at full capacity - many of the best sticks need to have their tobacco aged for years, the US has found ways to buy Cuban cigars on the net now, and so demand is beginning to tax available resources.  A good example being the Cuban Montecristo #2 - that particular stick has long been the gold standard of quality - each box hand rolled, inspected, and packed by one person.    Not so much anymore - now a particular box may have cigars in it that have been rolled by 2 or 3 different people, it is almost assembly line like.

- Currently it is legal to possess Cuban cigars in the U.S., but it is not yet legal to sell in bulk.  That is why you do not see Cigar International and JR Cigars selling them online yet, but word is they are beginning to hoard them, just awaiting the green light.

- There are MANY cigars that from countries outside of Cuba that far exceed the average Cuban cigar in both quality and taste.  Davidoff being a great example, and as I mentioned above, sticks from the Liga Privada line, Tatuaje, and Illusione.

All that said.  Once the embargo is ended, Cuban cigars will flood the US Market.  And most will be crap.  Internet retailers will sell shit-sticks and put fake Cuban bands on them.  Corner tobacco stores (cigarette) will have mini-humidors, uncared for, full of "Cuban" cigars.  They will be everywhere. 

Personally, I would recommend finding a quality online retailer outside of CONUS (most are in Switzerland) and start a relationship with them.  There are a few in particular that I can think of who will ensure you are  only sent quality sticks, and will back that promise up.  Let your buddies buy garbage, over produced, and possibly fake sticks at 7-11, you make sure your Cuban sticks are worth smoking.   Otherwise don't waste your time or money.

Anyone reading this is welcome to PM me and I will be happy to send you some recommendations.  (and possibly even a cigar or two!)


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 31, 2016)

Here's to another work week gone.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 2, 2016)

Cleaned out the locker at the B&M and added some shelves. Kinda cool.


----------



## tweeder (Apr 2, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @tweeder - watch that mailbox...incoming!
> 
> (left to right)
> Juan Lopez #4 - Cuba
> ...



Thank you again! I'll PM some pics when I can!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 3, 2016)

Tatuaje Black and Surly Furious


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 7, 2016)

https://m.facebook.com/events/490175414500711

Anyone in the Texas area?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 13, 2016)

Cool article and attached video on how a cigar get's box-pressed.  Not what I had expected.

Thought I'd share...

The Art of Box-Pressing | Weekly Tip


----------



## JustMe (Apr 13, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 15192 Tatuaje Black and Surly Furious


Now that's a good day


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 16, 2016)

It's a Crux Limitada kind of night -


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2016)

You just need to stop teasing us Ooh-Rah


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 18, 2016)

Anyone here a Tatuaje Saints & Sinners club member?  Trying to get a bead on membership, but it appears to be a pretty well kept secret.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 21, 2016)

Been waiting a long time to crack this bottle and smoke my last La Verite 2008 - No better time than tonight - Rest in Peace, Prince.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 29, 2016)

Let the evening begin.
Davidoff Colorado Claro Special T


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 30, 2016)

This Is Why You Shouldn't Smoke Fake Cuban Cigars | 9GAG.tv

Careful what you smoke.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 5, 2016)

Funny....I was just sitting here thinking that I did not  have enough government oversight in my life.



FDA Chooses Option 1, Will Regulate Premium Cigars | halfwheel

For those of you who enjoy good premium cigars, this is REALLY bad.


The full document:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/public-inspection.federalregister.gov/2016-10685.pdf


----------



## BloodStripe (May 6, 2016)

Yea, I think the only ones happy about that ruling is big tobacco companies, like Marlboro.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 6, 2016)

Tonight in protest is the FDA, I smoke the Crux Limitada PB5. One of many cigars that will not exist if the government had their way.

Also a cigar that you will not find on the big internet sites - the same sites who are doing nothing to fight this ruling.

Tomorrow I begin cycling through my collection of more limited cigars - those are gone too.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 15, 2016)

File this under..."shut up and take my money!"


----------



## BloodStripe (May 15, 2016)

Smoked a couple of new to me sticks over the weekend. 

The first was an EP Carrillo Perez-Carrillo La Historia. It was extremely well constructed and a nice difference from the usual Inch cigars he is more known for. It smoked well, producing lots of smoke.

The next was a CAO Flathead 660. This burned nicely, but the ash seemed to not hold well, at most only an inch. I'm not sure I agree with the number three ranking from Cigar Afficiando. It had a nice flavor but there's better cigars out there for the price.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 15, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> I'm not sure I agree with the number three ranking from Cigar Afficiando



I agree with your disagreement.  There are few CAO's that I actually enjoy.  That said, something about the Brazilia does good things for my taste buds.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 18, 2016)

*CRA Launches New Congressional & White House Petition Regarding FDA Final Rule On Premium Cigars - this is VERY bad for small business cigar shops.  Most irritating to me is that it does not affect "on line" so there is little to nothing on sites like JR and CI about this.
*
Has everyone signed the CRA petition ?

Please do so if not!

Write your Congressman

Write the White House

I've done a little internet sleuthing and found that General and Altidas have not lifted a finger to fight this. And for the most part, your favorite online retailers will pretty much be left alone. Gee I wonder who owns the popular online sticks?

****General Cigars****
- Olivia
- Macanudo
- Cohiba
- Partagas
- La Gloria Cubana
- CAO
- Punch
- Hoyo de Monterrey
- Excalibur
- Foundry

****Altidas****
- H. Upmann
- Montecristo
- Romeo y Julieta
- Siglo Limited Resserve


----------



## BloodStripe (May 20, 2016)

5-year-old Huntsville cigar, wine shop named one of 10 plushest cigar lounges in the U.S.

I'm on a mission this weekend,  too smoke as many sticks as possible.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 20, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> 5-year-old Huntsville cigar, wine shop named one of 10 plushest cigar lounges in the U.S.
> 
> I'm on a mission this weekend,  too smoke as many sticks as possible.



We will be looking for an extensive AAR!


----------



## BloodStripe (May 20, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> We will be looking for an extensive AAR!



If you're going to do it,  do it enjoying beer you can't get back home (Cigar City Jai Alai) while smoking your second favorite cigar.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 20, 2016)

That Padron is a damn nice start!


----------



## BloodStripe (May 20, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> That Padron is a damn nice start!



And was surprisingly cheap. Cost less than $19.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 20, 2016)

It's also not an overpowering stick.  If you are going to do a 2nd tonight, you should be able to do so pretty easily without the Padron flavor lingering on your palate.  Enjoy fellow BOTL!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 20, 2016)

Guys,

Read this on WSJ today and though it pretty interesting.  If you don't have a subscription, I took the time to convert the article into PDF for you.

I thought it was pretty interesting.  

Smoked: Cuba’s Cigar Industry Isn’t Ready for Its American Moment


----------



## BloodStripe (May 20, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> It's also not an overpowering stick.  If you are going to do a 2nd tonight, you should be able to do so pretty easily without the Padron flavor lingering on your palate.  Enjoy fellow BOTL!



Will be enjoying a NUB next.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 22, 2016)

Ooh Rah's Random Cigar Thought's of the day...

1: The Montecristo' White is becoming my favorite weekend breakfast cigar. Pairs wonderfully with coffee and if found at the right time, can be purchased at a good price.

2: I've been smoking cigars for years and just now learning about dry-boxing and lower humidities is like starting all over again. Smoked a Cuban Monte2 yesterday that I let sit solo in a cedar travel humidor for 3 days. WONDERFUL!!! A nice crunch at the foot, perfect draw, and a touch of salt. Now what? A separate humidor dedicated to 60% or so to keep a small supply of Cubans that I'll want to smoke within the week? This whole process has really given me a different perspective on 'resting' cigars that I might get online or as a gift from someone.

3: It seems like the cigar consumer is more concerned about the FDA ruling than the B&M's. Even my own shop, they talk about it, complain about, but what are they doing about it? Were it my shop, every single customer would be directed to a laptop or iPad that was linked to the two CRA petitions. If they don't care, I guess I'll stop worrying about it. 

4: I used to buy cigar accessories just to have them. Finally I am to the point where I see them as a tool, each for a specific purpose. 

- Good sharp cutter. I have really taken notice of this the past few weeks as I've been snipping dryer cigars. A dull or cheap blade is more likely damage the stick.

- Quality matches. Love a good cigar match, my go to for toasting the foot when wind is not in play

- Triple flame torch. Awesome for those windy days when matches are a no go and a single flame just can't do the job.

- Single flame torch. Great for lancero's or a smaller ring gauge where a 'triple' would be too much fire. The single flame is also a perfect go-to for detail touchups for the occasional runner.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 26, 2016)

Sometimes we tell ourselves that those sticks from south of Miami just aren't what they used to be.

And sometimes that just isn't true.

View attachment 15554


----------



## petr (Jul 7, 2016)

Finishing up an Alec Bradley Vandal this afternoon. While nothing great, it is a good cigar and I got a 10 pack for $40 which makes it even better.

I tend to smoke one cigar a day, sometimes two if time permits. If I'm golfing though...maybe three while I'm on the course. I live fairly close to Cigars International and frequent the Hamburg store quite often.

While I don't have expensive sticks in my humidor, I have a fairly large variety. I do not have an absolute favorite as there are WAY too many cigar choices available. I do prefer full bodied sticks and a few Connecticut wrapped ones. I am really enjoying Brazilian wrapped cigars though. The CAO Brazilia, LA Flor Dominicana La Nox,  and CI's Blend Lab KK-4560 are the top choices.

I'll be posting a bunch in this thread...so stay tuned! Also, if y'all have any questions, I can try to answer them for you.


----------



## petr (Jul 7, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> The next was a CAO Flathead 660. This burned nicely, but the ash seemed to not hold well, at most only an inch. I'm not sure I agree with the number three ranking from Cigar Afficiando. It had a nice flavor but there's better cigars out there for the price.




I'm not a fan of the larger Flathead. I enjoy the Sparkplug, Carb, and Camshaft sizes mostly as you get more of the flavor from the wrapper and not the filler/binder.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 7, 2016)

LOL - I was wondering how long it would take you to find this thread!

I never smoke in my.car but driving home from Madison with the sun roof wide open and nursing a Cuban right now. Perfect!!!


----------



## petr (Jul 7, 2016)

Yeah, it's taking me a little bit to find the "buttons" but I'm getting the hang of it!


----------



## petr (Jul 7, 2016)

L'Atelier Cote de Or for round 2 this evening!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice!  I know there are other cigar smokers on the board; hopefully they will eventually join us here.


----------



## petr (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm smoking a rare morning cigar as I try to figure out how to resize my pictures to post here. Any way, a Man O War Virtue with a cup of Peet's Major Dickasons coffee pondering when it will end.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 8, 2016)

@petr -

On nice option here is that you can "copy/paste" your pics into your post.  Give it a second for the pics to transfer (you'll see them recognized at the bottom) and you are good to go.


----------



## petr (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## petr (Jul 8, 2016)

I used Photo bucket today and it worked. Yesterday...not so much


----------



## petr (Jul 8, 2016)

Ooh-Rah, how is your depletion of the Swisher Estate going?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 8, 2016)

Illusione eccj for dinner tonight...wonderful!


----------



## petr (Jul 8, 2016)

I had my first CAO Steel Horse this evening. Eh. I prefer the box pressed Flathead for some reason. This lacked the flavors of the Camshaft, Sparkplug.


----------



## petr (Jul 9, 2016)

This evenings choice, La Gloria Cubana Edicion Festival while I kick myself in the ass for missing a car show I look forward to every year. Deutsche Classic | Mid Atlantic's Premier All-German Automotive Event


----------



## petr (Jul 10, 2016)

CAO Brazilia gol earlier today, fired up the grill, ate, mowed the grass and now enjoying a Man O War Ruination box pressed perfecto. Trying to relax after a week off of work before I go back in tomorrow.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 15, 2016)

Emerson's Cigars - Davidoff Oro Blanco

No thank you.  I have a hard time justifying $25 for a Padron a month,  let alone $500.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 29, 2016)

@Ooh-Rah  the cigars were a big hit.

What do you like out there now?


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 16, 2016)

Warfighter Tobacco

Anyone tried one of these sticks yet?


----------



## BloodHound (Aug 18, 2016)

Gran Habano Persian Kings and Rocky Patels are my favorites.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 10, 2016)

First home campfire of the fall season, a perfect night! Smoking a Crux Limitada and drinking a Summit Octoberfest. Great beer to pair with this smoke!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 7, 2016)

Thought I'd share...


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 19, 2016)

@Ooh-Rah what do you like now?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> @Ooh-Rah what do you like now?


Pussy.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Pussy.



I mean in terms of cigars.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> I mean in terms of cigars.


Oh, sorry!  Thought I was still posting in the debate thread!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> @Ooh-Rah what do you like now?



For Cubans I am collecting 2013 Montecristo #2'a and trying to find a reasonably priced Cohiba Behike 52.

In non Cubans I've been smoking sticks from Tatuaje and Liga Pravada.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 20, 2016)

Sigh...so "this" followed me home!

1 Forbidden X, Robusto
1 Forbidden X, Double Robusto
2 Forbidden X, Toro

Picture book and interview with Carlo Fuente Jr.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 21, 2016)

I personally like Arturo Fuente Hemingways.  But awhile ago the father-in-law to be gave me a Cuban Cohiba Maduro #5, and it was delicious.


----------



## CTM65C (Oct 21, 2016)

Nice thick smoke with flavor!


----------



## Centermass (Oct 22, 2016)

Regardless that restrictions were lifted on stogies from Havana, I can still travel to good ol Ybor city in Tampa when I go to visit my kids and still find a quality stick. 

Speaking of which, I need to call in one of these days to his show and have Cigar Dave hook me up......


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 22, 2016)

The cuban came by way of Bahrain.  Has anyone been able to get any Cubans in their area at their local Tobaccoist?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 22, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> The cuban came by way of Bahrain.  Has anyone been able to get any Cubans in their area at their local Tobaccoist?



That is still a no-go with the US.  You can bring them in, but they are not yet permitted for sale at your local brick & mortar.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 24, 2016)

Centermass said:


> Regardless that restrictions were lifted on stogies from Havana, I can still travel to good ol Ybor city in Tampa when I go to visit my kids and still find a quality stick.
> 
> Speaking of which, I need to call in one of these days to his show and have Cigar Dave hook me up......



What do you smoke?  Have a favorite?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 24, 2016)

Guys...wanted to share this.

A buddy has one of these cigar holders, they fold flat but open wide enough to rest a cigar on it.  Also includes bottle opener and golf-divot replacement tool.  I had 4 made for a group of guys I hang with and it made me think that some of you might find benefit of getting some made with unit names or nick names of some type.

These guys are great to work with, I highly recommend.

Stogie Toys


----------



## Centermass (Oct 25, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What do you smoke?  Have a favorite?



Robusto's or a Big daddy.

I don't buy enough of em to justify a humidor, so I enjoy them that much more when I light up.  

Usually, when I see the kiddo's, 2 things are on my list - Tabanero's for stogies and then straight to Bern's afterwards for the worlds best Chateaubriand. 

In the old days, you could go up to the dessert room, and enjoy your smoke after your meal. Nowadays, oh well.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 25, 2016)

Cigar International is always good for some solid deals during the holidays.  I pick this one up every year....

A Great Deal Every Saturday from Cigars International

*The CI Mummylode V includes 40 cigars:*

2 - Cohiba Nicaragua N5x50 (5"x50)
2 – Rocky Patel Decade Robusto (5"x50)
2 - CAO Flathead V660 Carb (6.0"x60) 
2 – Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill (7"x48)
2 - Man O' War Armada (6.5"x56) 
2 - Diesel Uncut Toro (6.5"x52) 
2 - Padilla La Terraza Connecticut Toro (6"x50) 
2 - 5 Vegas Series ‘A’ Apotheosis (5.5"x55) 
2 – Montecristo Platinum Toro (6.0"x50) 
2 – Romeo y Julieta Vintage #7.5 (6.25"x54) 
2 – Gurkha Centurian Double Perfecto (6.0"x60) 
2 - Nica Libre Toro (6"x54) 
2 - Punch Pita (6.1"x50) 
2 – La Perla Habana Morado Double Toro (6.0"x60) 
2 - HC Series Habano Perfecto (5.3"x60) 
2 - Cohiba Black Robusto (5.5"x50) 
2 - Ramon Bueso L.E. Olancho 2005 Robusto (5.0"x50) 
2 – Graycliff Turbo Edicion Limitada PG (6"x50) 
2 - La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 4 Maduro (4.9"x52) 
2 – La Aurora 1495 Robusto (5"x50)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 29, 2016)

FYI - 10 count box of Monte’ White for $70


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 3, 2016)

Mail call!


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice. I've been on a Flathead Steel Horse kick lately. Not the best, but a good bang for the buck.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving my cigar smoking brothers!

I am sitting at the local B&M for our annual Thanksgiving morning smoker.

Locker members are invited 8am to 10am and bring dishes to share, coffee, and good conversation.

Store owner lets it be known the "til is closed" and we are all invited to choose any cigar off the shelf - comped.

As always, I choose the Liga #9.  There might be better sticks to take, but the #9 was the first premium cigar I ever smoked that made me realize there was something better out there than Acids, and has been my Thanksgving morning smoke for many years.


----------



## petr (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to you as well. I am enjoying a Man O War Virtue this morning before the festivities begin.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 24, 2016)

petr said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you as well. I am enjoying a Man O War Virtue this morning before the festivities begin.



Hey Petr!

Glad to see you still posting here.


----------



## petr (Nov 24, 2016)

I haven't been able to post much any where. Finally got all of the posts done for the fence. Now we need to decide what kind of gates to put up then it's on to finish the hardwood floors upstairs. Always something!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 15, 2016)

If you have a cool display or area to store your cigars, post up a pic!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 19, 2016)

15 of 25...what say the rest of you?

Introducing Cigar Aficionado's Top 25 Cigars of 2016: The Top 25 Cigars Of 2016


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 27, 2016)

Cohiba V. Cohiba

Those of you who follow all things Cuban are probably aware of this lawsuit, but even if you're not, I think it is pretty interesting.

Cohiba V. Cohiba | Cuba

_It's the trademark case that refuses to die and it's still under litigation. Casually known as Cohiba v. Cohiba, the Empresa Cubana del Tabaco v. Culbro Corp. lawsuit started nearly 20 years ago when Cubatabaco, owners of the Cohiba trademark, sued General Cigar Co. for its use of the Cohiba name in the United States. General registered Cohiba in 1981 and then reregistered the trademark in 1995. In response, Cuba sought to cancel General's U.S. trademark. Since then, the case has gone arduously back and forth with numerous appeals and reappeals that showed victories and losses for both sides—and the issue remains unresolved.

The case raises an interesting question: Does a country have any trademark rights in the United States when it's under an embargo? In the case of Cohiba—the most high-profile premium cigar brand in the world—one court of law believes it does. Another disagrees. And the Supreme Court refuses to get involved._


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 27, 2016)

Well, since the Embargo is ending...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 27, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Well, since the Embargo is ending...



Maybe. But it will be a while before you can walk into your local 7-11 and legally buy Cuban cigars.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 28, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> 15 of 25...what say the rest of you?
> 
> Introducing Cigar Aficionado's Top 25 Cigars of 2016: The Top 25 Cigars Of 2016



What do you think so far?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 28, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> What do you think so far?



Most I have enjoyed.  A few standouts:

- The Cuban Partagas Serie E
- The Padron 90's (these come in a tube)
- The Norteno (made by Drew Estates)
- The Cuban Cohiba

One thing about this list, Cigar Aficionado is known for picking cigars who advertise with them.  This list is usually more of a "huh, I'll have to try that one" than a final 'best of the best'.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 3, 2017)

So I found this by accident.  Looks like it is not very active, but what is complete appears to be accurate and pretty interesting.

I've bookmarked it for occasional reference and thought it worth a share -

*CIGAR WIKI *


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 5, 2017)

What is everyone smoking these days?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 5, 2017)

The Ooh Rah Cigar Cafe' is officially open for the season.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 11, 2017)

Guys,

I am in "search of" a Padron 50th with the red serial numbers.  I thought for sure that I had one left from the first box, but nope. No "red" numbers, just 1 left from the first refill.  Still cannot believe that I smoked my last one without paying attention. 

Speaking of paying, the few I"ve found online have been twice retail, from unknown sources. I'm willing to buy/trade from someone here if you have one.

Padrón 50th Anniversary Cigars: Black Ink Vs. Red Ink | News & Features

Thanks all....


----------



## 81FO (Mar 11, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The Ooh Rah Cigar Cafe' is officially open for the season.
> 
> View attachment 18193




I've been lurking on this forum for a few years and just found this thread! Freakin' outstanding!! It is now official this forum is truly the best out there in inter-webs...

I will be sharing in the very near future.   


*Kristoff Ligero Maduro *

Are my stand by, which I keep stocked.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 11, 2017)

81FO said:


> I've been lurking on this forum for a few years and just found this thread!



I would like nothing more than to see this thread get a few more hits.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 11, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I would like nothing more than to see this thread get a few more hits.



I need to review the Top 25 2016 list and see what is out there this year.


----------



## 81FO (Mar 11, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I would like nothing more than to see this thread get a few more hits.




I will be a regular on this th.read


----------



## 81FO (Mar 11, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What is everyone smoking these days?



My preferred sticks are Nicaraguan Maduros. I am not very adventurous in my pairings, Fall / Winter is a Kristoff Ligero Maduro with MacAllen 18 or Maker's 46, depends on what I feel at that moment. Spring / Summer Black Label- Last Rites and strictly Plantation 20 or Captain Morgan Black... 

I leave the samplings to socials put on by the local cigar shop or the off chance I didn't travel with enough sticks.

Not sure if you are familiar with--

Black Label Blog -



IMO an excellent full bodied stick


----------



## 81FO (Mar 11, 2017)

I picked up a few of these, at a recent sampling event- 

Hoyo de Monterrey - Excalibur 

(had them before, decent stick paired w/ MM46)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 24, 2017)

We have lost yet another cigar legend.

Avo Uvezian Dies at 91 | halfwheel


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 6, 2017)

It's Tatuaje Thursday....


----------



## Teufel (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyone like Rocky Patels? My favorite is old world reserve.


----------



## 81FO (Apr 6, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Anyone like Rocky Patels? My favorite is old world reserve.



I have smoked and like the 

*Rocky Patel Maduro Belicoso *

*  *


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 7, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Anyone like Rocky Patels? My favorite is old world reserve.



I like Rocky's stuff, although I prefer his brother Nish's line better.  I had a chance to meet Rocky last year when he came to our local cigar store for an event.  

Sorry about the angle of the video, I had just gotten the phone.  If you like cigars though, it is definitely worth a listen.  

@Teufel , do you smoke often?  If you do, I'd like to send you a small care package.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 8, 2017)

2013 Cuban Montecristo #2

Love the salty taste these wrappers have.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 8, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I like Rocky's stuff, although I prefer his brother Nish's line better.  I had a chance to meet Rocky last year when he came to our local cigar store for an event.
> 
> Sorry about the angle of the video, I had just gotten the phone.  If you like cigars though, it is definitely worth a listen.
> 
> @Teufel , do you smoke often?  If you do, I'd like to send you a small care package.


I used to smoke quite a bit. I was smoking a stick a day on deployment. I favored ave marias, man o war, rocky old world, Royal vintage and I scored an opus X that was amazing.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 8, 2017)

I used to order a lot of sampler packs from cigars international. I haven't smoked much since then. The weather hasn't been conducive to it this year.


----------



## CDG (Apr 9, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Love the salty taste



Spoken like a true Marine.


----------



## Aim Small Miss Small (Apr 23, 2017)

Here's a pretty cool Veteran owned cigar company I have been ordering from. The owner Clint is a really cool guy. They are still fairly new so they only have one blend but it comes in 3 different wraps: Connecticut, Habano, and Maduro. I'm no aficionado on cigars, but I like them a lot. They have a great draw and burn very evenly. B.A.M.F CIGARS, LLC


----------



## 81FO (Apr 23, 2017)

Teufel said:


> I used to smoke quite a bit. I was smoking a stick a day on deployment. I favored ave marias, man o war, rocky old world, Royal vintage and I scored an opus X that was amazing.




Man 'O War is a favorite of mine, but haven't seen / found any in a long time.
Pairs great with Oban 18 yr Single Malt.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 29, 2017)

Padron 45 Year tonight in honor of my dad.

Saving something special for this coming Father's Day and then his July birthday.

Need to think of something tradition worthy to smoke going forward on those two dates.

Rest In Peace Poppy, I really miss you tonight.

This is a pic of us together after my first deer.  One of the biggest does I've even taken.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 1, 2017)

A good friend just send me these.  Absolutely cannot wait - for those of you who know, you can appreciate the wonderfulness of this gift:

1. Behike 52 from original release box
2. Partagas Edicion Privada from 2014
3. Monte Especial #2 from 1995 - ‘sip’ this one….smoke it slow and avoid getting it too hot in order to get classic monte twang
4. Hoyo Du Roi from 2007, another to sip.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 1, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> A good friend just send me these.  Absolutely cannot wait - for those of you who know, you can appreciate the wonderfulness of this gift:
> 
> 1. Behike 52 from original release box
> 2. Partagas Edicion Privada from 2014
> ...



I'm a fan of the Behike's.


This past weekend I smoked one of the worst constructed cigars I've ever had.  It was a Flathead Steel Horse. Luckily it is not the first time I've ever had one,  otherwise I'd never buy one again.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 3, 2017)

Heaven is real.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 3, 2017)

Jesus. 
Mary. 
&
Joseph!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 7, 2017)

Tonight I light this in remembrance of my dad and my father-in-law. Rest In Peace, gentlemen. I am reminded of pre-deer hunting camp fires and ice fishing trips to Winnie.

As each day passes, I miss you both a little more.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 10, 2017)

I found my old pipe tonight so I went and bought 3 oz of tobacco.  I forgot how much I enjoyed puffing it.  Brings back memories of being in the field.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 14, 2017)

About to be a perfect morning.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 14, 2017)

Guys,

I highly recommend this product.  It is designed to loosen the draw if you have a cigar that is rolled too tight.  Works amazing and has saved more than one cigar that I otherwise would have had to toss because it was not smokable.

http://perfecdraw.com   I found a 15% off coupon code:  *Katman*


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 17, 2017)

Laying low with one of my very favorite Cubans tonight...a hell of a ring gauge (54.)   Bigger than I normally like, but this is the second four pack I've purchased because the cigars tasted so good.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 29, 2017)

It was a wonderful evening....


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 30, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> It was a wonderful evening....


That's lovely, where are you buying from?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 30, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> That's lovely, where are you buying from?


 Thank you, it was a gift from a very good friend.

Regarding suppliers, I don't discuss that on the open Internet. It is hard enough to find someone to trust,  I treat these locations as I would my secret fishing hole.

That said, send me a PM and I will share a couple of sites where you can be sure what you buy is legitimate.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 31, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Thank you, it was a gift from a very good friend.
> 
> Regarding suppliers, I don't discuss that on the open Internet. It is hard enough to find someone to trust,  I treat these locations as I would my secret fishing hole.
> 
> That said, send me a PM and I will share a couple of sites where you can be sure what you buy is legitimate.


Copy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 1, 2017)

Great Monte White Deal, today only....

Today Only, Get A Box Of 10 Montecristo White Series Toro For Only $59.95 & Save More Than 40%!

Also: I found a 15% off coupon code. Just used it so I know it works... JRDOJO1


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 4, 2017)

Sitting outside smoking a 1926 and drinking some Johnny Walker Black. Cheers my friends!


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 4, 2017)

Just started smoking cigars again after a 30+ year hiatus.
Nothing fancy (yet) cheap(?)  tatiana with a touch of vanilla, enjoy relaxing with an adult beverage on Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 9, 2017)

Wonderful morning, sitting on the deck since 8am drinking coffee with a Monte White.  Umbrella is just big enough to keep rain off.



DA SWO said:


> Just started smoking cigars again after a 30+ year hiatus.



Expect a PM later.  Would love to share a few good sticks with you.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 9, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 5, 2017)

La Palina Goldie -

For those who know (or care) about such things, this was rolled by master roller Maria Sierra. It will be an honor to smoke something she has personally rolled; especially as her career nears retirement.

Meet Maria Sierra, Master Roller at Miami's El Titan de Bronze Factory


----------



## Teufel (Aug 5, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> La Palina Goldie -
> 
> For those who know (or care) about such things, this was rolled by master roller Maria Sierra. It will be an honor to smoke something she has personally rolled; especially as her career nears retirement.
> 
> ...


That's pretty neat


----------



## Gunz (Aug 5, 2017)

I smoked a Cuban cigar with one of my sons last week. He was given four of them by Orlando Hernandez (El Duque), the Cuban former Yankee right-hander...they've become golfing buddies. 

There was no band on them so I don't know what brand they were, only that they were genuine Cubans...and I suspect top shelf stuff from a guy who's a big star in his homeland. Tasted great, but I'm no expert. If I get another one I'll send it to Ooh-rah for a review.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 6, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> I smoked a Cuban cigar with one of my sons last week. He was given four of them by Orlando Hernandez (El Duque), the Cuban former *WHITE SOX WORLD SERIES CHAMPION* right-hander...they've become golfing buddies.



Fixed it for you. And that's awesome. I had just gotten back from a patrol and went straight to the MWR tent as the 7th inning of game 4. After the Sox won I celebrated with an O'Douls.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 7, 2017)

And this my friends is the result of a master Cuban roller....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 13, 2017)

It was one of these kinds of nights....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 21, 2017)

Vacation is the tough life.....


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 21, 2017)

@Ooh-Rah Have you had a 90th Anniversary yet? I'm hopefully having one this weekend if I can find one locally.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 21, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> @Ooh-Rah Have you had a 90th Anniversary yet? I'm hopefully having one this weekend if I can find one locally.



You may enjoy tomorrow evening's pic 

Please do not buy a 90th. I have a few extra and will send you one. You were good enough to send me some very good IPA last year, let me return the favor.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 22, 2017)

The difficult decisions that must be made on vacation....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 18, 2017)

As you progress in your cigar journey, I recommend match lighting.  Here is the technique that I always use when applying matches....


----------



## CQB (Oct 2, 2017)

I was on a security job in the outback and rolled into a servo (petrol station) to gas up. On the counter was one of those cheap humidors that usually hold the el cheapo variety. There was a cigar box inside there with 6 Cohiba Esplendidos, so I made an inquiry and it turns out the boss had been to Cuba on holidays but had got bored with smoking them. I asked how much to buy one and the guy said I could have all six for $A60....Bargain...

Cohíba Espléndidos - Cuban Cigars


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 29, 2017)

@Ooh-Rah 

What do you like out there?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 29, 2017)

These days I have been working thru my Cubans...I've got a number that have been rest well over a few years.  If you are looking for something more easy to find, (and priced) I am always a fan of the Montecristo White series....otherwise nearly anything from Tatuaji.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 30, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> These days I have been working thru my Cubans...I've got a number that have been rest well over a few years.  If you are looking for something more easy to find, (and priced) I am always a fan of the Montecristo White series....otherwise nearly anything from Tatuaji.


Timely.

I have a friend going to Mexico City and he has offerred a box of cigars as a house sitting payment.

Can you give me three brands (low to mid range cost wise) that he can look for?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 30, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Timely.
> 
> I have a friend going to Mexico City and he has offerred a box of cigars as a house sitting payment.
> 
> Can you give me three brands (low to mid range cost wise) that he can look for?



Absolutely -

I cannot tell by your post if he is planning on buying them in Mexico?  Personally I would recommend against that, counterfeits are too prevalent.  Trust me, you don't want to smoke a cigars rolled with...'whatever'.

That said....here are my 3 go-to's whenever I am looking to get a fresh box.  You cannot go wrong with these....

- Liga Privada No. 9 Corona Doble
- Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Belle Encre Perfecto
- Oliva Serie V Churchill Extra

I don't know your humidor situation, but be sure to use humidipaks! Let me know if you need more info about those.

To add...I'm not saying you cannot get good cigars in Mexico, but you have to know where you are going.  Especially if you plan to get Cubans....
Send me a PM or ask in this thread and I'll get into more details on where to go if the plan is to get sticks in Mexico.

To add part 2....if you really want Cubans though....don't trust Mexico.  Just don't.  Let me know and I'll send you a few sites that are 100% reliable.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 31, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Absolutely -
> 
> I cannot tell by your post if he is planning on buying them in Mexico?  Personally I would recommend against that, counterfeits are too prevalent.  Trust me, you don't want to smoke a cigars rolled with...'whatever'.
> 
> ...


He will be working out of the embassy, but please send me the site so I can order my own.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2017)

Just found this buried at the bottom of a box....it's got some age on it; going to be delicious!


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm looking for a website that sells legit aged Opus X at a decent price. Anyone know of one?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 12, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> I'm looking for a website that sells legit aged Opus X at a decent price. Anyone know of one?



You mean like these?  Mayhaps we can work something out.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 1, 2017)

Lighting up a Paul Garmirian (Davidoff) rolled in 1996.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 3, 2017)

Oh man, Crux really did a nice job with this. I was talking with the owner yesterday and he told me it is the most expensive cigar they’ve produced, not retail but in R&D to put out the best cigar of the Crux line.  

This one was a gift from him, I think they go on sale tomorrow.  A great creamy taste that will be my Sunday morning coffee cigar for quite a while.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 24, 2017)

Huh.  For once I agree with Cigar Aficionado's #1 cigar of the year.  This is a REALLY good stick.

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Eye of the Shark | The Top 25 Cigars of 2017


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 28, 2017)

Just another night at the Brick and Mortar.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 30, 2017)

@Ooh-Rah what are smoking this winter season?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 30, 2017)

Cycling thru a few brands I don't smoke as much during the summer because these are great coffee cigars.

Lots of Crux Epicure and Guild; along with pretty much anything from Tatuaje.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 4, 2018)

Cool cigar article.  Not everyone has a subscription to WSJ so I've added the screen shots.

I’m Taking a Cigar Break. See You in Three Hours, 26 Seconds


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2018)

Oh. So. Good.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 17, 2018)

Coolest dude at the cigar store. Retired homicide cop.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 18, 2018)

He came into the shop today and relayed this story. Was at the grocery store this morning and young woman approached him and asked if he was “his name”.

Yes, he replied - but I don’t recognize you. She told him that he was the detective who stopped her brothers from continuing to sexually assault her when she was a little girl. 

Shook him up a bit. He spent many years investigation child sex crimes. Suffers from some PTSD from those days, I hope that today’s event reminds him that he did “good”.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 18, 2018)

1992 cognac soaked Anejo Shark.
Pretty freeking amazing for a 25 year old cigar!


----------



## Sendero (Mar 18, 2018)

@Ooh-Rah - I thought you had a "guide" somewhere, but I went though the thread and didn't see it.

Can you give some tips for people like me?  By that I mean, interested but don't know where to start.  I've smoked a few cigars and watched some videos on proper lighting and etc but don't really know what I'm doing.   Any starter sets you recommend?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 18, 2018)

Sendero said:


> @Ooh-Rah - I thought you had a "guide" somewhere, but I went though the thread and didn't see it.
> 
> Can you give some tips for people like me?  By that I mean, interested but don't know where to start.  I've smoked a few cigars and watched some videos on proper lighting and etc but don't really know what I'm doing.   Any starter sets you recommend?



Watch this space.  I"ll respond later tonight.  

In the meantime, PM me your name/address and I'll send you a small care-package of sticks to try.

You won't be disappointed!


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 18, 2018)

Last night I enjoyed my second Davidoff Late Hour. I cant believe that something may have taken the cake for the best cigar I can smoke on a somewhat monthly basis, usurping Padron 1964. Heresy!


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 18, 2018)

Sendero said:


> @Ooh-Rah - I thought you had a "guide" somewhere, but I went though the thread and didn't see it.
> 
> Can you give some tips for people like me?  By that I mean, interested but don't know where to start.  I've smoked a few cigars and watched some videos on proper lighting and etc but don't really know what I'm doing.   Any starter sets you recommend?



I am in the same boat, been smoking a couple of local brands, but still haven't a clue.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 18, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Davidoff Late Hour



Ah ha!  Finally I have found something I can send you in response to the cool stuff you have sent me!
My local cigar store has an absolutely amazing selection of Davidoff (and Padron for that matter!)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 18, 2018)

For newer cigar smokers I have posted this link a few times.  Highly recommended reading ....

A Beginner's Guide to Cigar Smoking

*A few random thoughts:*
- A regular guillotine cutter is usually fine. 
- Toast the foot of the cigar before lighting. (use a match to heat the tip of the cigar before lighting)
- Try not to inhale any flame into your cigar.  Typically I can light my cigar with a torch lighter without puffing at all.
- Regarding lighters.  I like a single torch light for lighting and correcting any runs.
- The double/triple flames are great for windy days though.
- Whenever I can get away with it, I like to use cigar matches.
- It's not a cigarette.  When done, don't blunt it out.  Just sit it down let and it die a natural death.
- Ideally you should puff every 30-60 seconds. 

No need to buy a fancy humidor.  (my wife wishes I'd take that advice!).  A quality ziplock bag with a 67% Boveda pack is all you need.

I'm sure there is more, but this all off of the top of my head.

As far as what to buy?  Sites like Cigar International and JR CIgars often have grab-bags of great sticks for various prices.  I'll keep an eye on those sites and post the occasional deal when I see it.

Don't let yourself get caught up in thinking it's all about price.  I've tasted some really expense sticks that are not nearly as tasty sticks that were in the $10 to $15 range.  A great example of that is Davidoff.  They market themselves as a luxury stick, and they are very very good....but there are a couple of lines they have (Escuro comes to mind) that taste like moldy mushrooms to me.  Some folks love them though....it's all about what tastes good to you!

Regarding Cubans (because people always ask).  In almost every case, if someone gives you a Cuban they got from a friend who got it in Mexico....it's likely fake.  Trust me on this.   Same goes with most websites claiming to sell Cubans.  Don't let yourself get wrapped around the axle on these things!  Let me know if you want to try/buy legit Cubans and I'll set you up....learn to walk before you run though, good Cubans are a slippery slope!  $$$

@DA SWO - same offer goes to you as I made to @Sendero .  PM me an address and I will send you a care package of some of my favorite sticks!


----------



## Sendero (Mar 19, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Awesome post



Read it and will read it several more times.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 19, 2018)

To add, I've never had a bad Padron, so if you're still looking for a cigar you really enjoy,  go get a 1964 or a 50th Anniversary. Even their lower priced 4000 Series are a fantastic bang for the buck.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 19, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Ah ha!  Finally I have found something I can send you in response to the cool stuff you have sent me!
> My local cigar store has an absolutely amazing selection of Davidoff (and Padron for that matter!)



I do what i do because I enjoy it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2018)

Tonight I checked out a cigar store just outside of Dallas owned by a guy who does business with the owners of the B&M I go to in Minnesota.  He set me up in the private lounge with free bar, WiFi, bathroom, etc.  Just 3 of us back here telling stories about cigars and ...stuff.  Smoking an Atabey.  Guys, this cigar is probably the greatest tasting stick I’ve ever smoked.  Just beyond perfect.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 26, 2018)

First stick of the night. Not my cup of tea, but it was free so who am I to complain? Pairs nicely with a dram of Elmer T Lee.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 29, 2018)

Current status:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2018)

Sometimes you don’t need a reason to break out the good stuff.....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2018)

Thought this info on the history of some of our favorite cigar brand names was worth a share....

What's in a brand name?


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 2, 2018)

Are you guys allowed Cubans yet with the thawing of relations?


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 2, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Are you guys allowed Cubans yet with the thawing of relations?



I don't think so.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 2, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Are you guys allowed Cubans yet with the thawing of relations?


Nope, dick weeds at FDA said they didn't meet syandards, and the thaw ended with the sonic attack, so you have to go to Canada to get Cuban cigars.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 3, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Are you guys allowed Cubans yet with the thawing of relations?


Well, it started freezing when 45 took over...my father-in-law has a Canadian Tobaccoist aparently


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 3, 2018)

Starting the day off right!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 21, 2018)

This one’s for you Poppy. The cigar we never got to smoke together.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 7, 2018)

Been one of those weeks. Busted out the 15 Year Pappy tonight to pair.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 8, 2018)

@NavyBuyer I do not recognize the stick, what is it?


----------



## SaintKP (Jun 8, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @NavyBuyer I do not recognize the stick, what is it?



It's a La Flor Dominicana Andalusian Bull

La Flor Dominicana Andalusian Bull - Cigars International - 96-Rated


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 9, 2018)

For $5.50 Padron Maduro's are the best cigar for the buck.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 9, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> For $5.50 Padron Maduro's are the best cigar for the buck. View attachment 22841


I'll look for one then.
My cheapy is eithe a local blend (Fincks, or Tatiana groovy blue_


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 10, 2018)

A good friend of mine was able to travel to Cuba Last month. He brought me back 3 sticks which were rolled by Reynaldo in Havana.




*Reynaldo* has been rolling here since 1999 and the shop itself is an attraction, it's unlike any other but the cigars themselves are sought after because of their diversity in vitolas and liga.

*Reynaldo's cigars have never been for the weak*, they've always been known to put you on your butt. While some places roll cigars for the masses, this shop always rolled for the experienced _Aficionado_. 

http://www.cigarinspector.com/wp-content/uploads/reynaldo-gonzalez-cigar-shop.jpg


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 11, 2018)

Had to drink some more 15 year tonight. Rough life I'm living over here.  😍


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 1, 2018)

Tidying the locker at the cigar shop....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 8, 2018)

This is a pretty comprehensive look at many of the sticks we smoke.  Thought you guys might find it interesting. 2018 CA REPORT: TOP CIGAR BRANDS YOU SHOULD KNOW (AND WHY) — Cigar Advisor


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 8, 2018)

Having a bourbon and cigar night tonight. Trying to find a few new sticks I haven't had yet. Ill be pairing most likely with Kentucky Owl Rye batch 01. Its hot and spicy. I like full bodied and feel one is needed to taste through. Any fan favorites?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 8, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Having a bourbon and cigar night tonight. Trying to find a few new sticks I haven't had yet. Ill be pairing most likely with Kentucky Owl Rye batch 01. Its hot and spicy. I like full bodied and feel one is needed to taste through. Any fan favorites?


Before I go over the top....what brand of options do you have available to you?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 8, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Tidying the locker at the cigar shop....
> 
> View attachment 23934View attachment 23935


Damn



Ooh-Rah said:


> This is a pretty comprehensive look at many of the sticks we smoke.  Thought you guys might find it interesting. 2018 CA REPORT: TOP CIGAR BRANDS YOU SHOULD KNOW (AND WHY) — Cigar Advisor


Who puts the US Cohibas on such a list?



Ooh-Rah said:


> A good friend of mine was able to travel to Cuba Last month. He brought me back 3 sticks which were rolled by Reynaldo in Havana.
> 
> View attachment 22846
> 
> ...



This sounds amazing.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 8, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Before I go over the top....what brand of options do you have available to you?



Pretty much every major brand. I have a few different stores I can go to depending on the rarity. I really don't want to spend more than $20 on a stick tonight. I do have an Opus X Double Robusto in the humi, but I'm saving that for at least another 6 months to a year.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 8, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Pretty much every major brand. I have a few different stores I can go to depending on the rarity. I really don't want to spend more than $20 on a stick tonight. I do have an Opus X Double Robusto in the humi, but I'm saving that for at least another 6 months to a year.



Rye's can be tough to pair, but the Rocky Patel 55 Robusto is a good choice, as would a nice Padron.  Staying within your price range, the
Camacho American Barrel-Aged would be a very good stick with Rye as well.

For as nice of a bourbon as you are drinking, I'd be awful tempted to smoke that Opus tonight.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 9, 2018)

@NavyBuyer 

What did you end up going with?  And did you enjoy it?


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 9, 2018)

The crazy secondary market makes that $150 rye bottle almost pocket change when considering ETL now goes for over $100.

That said, I went for a 1964 Padron (my favorite go to) and then tried a Leaf Maduro for the first time. I was pleasantly surprised by the Leaf. I will go back and buy another.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 21, 2018)

Tatuaje Pumpkin


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 21, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Tatuaje Pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 24570




A pumpkin...hopefully spiced....cigar?

Where would I acquire one? Asking for a friend..


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 21, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Where would I acquire one? Asking for a friend..



Not spiced....it's been a LONG time since I've smoked infused cigars.  These are sticks that are given away by Pete Johnson when you attend one of his events and purchase a specific number of Tatuaje sticks at the event.  I think I could sell them on the open market for a good chunk of money, but these are good enough I'm just letting them age.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 27, 2018)

Was able to secure 2 of this year’s 50 Year refills.  (Year 4 of 5).  I’ ve been able to get two each year (one to smoke and one to save) and after I add the smokes from the final box next year, I plan to save them for the most special of occasions. My old ass turns 50 next year and that is when I will begin....’50 year’ on my 50th birthday.  Along with a very special aged beer that @BloodStripe send me for Christmas last year.

Enjoy life boys....


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 27, 2018)

Man do I still want one of the humidors. (Correction) $5,300, or $2k for a refill, if you can find one at MSRP, is a tough one to swallow.


----------



## DocCallahan (Oct 27, 2018)

Cool little story, 
When I was 17 I flew for the first time, alone at that. Flew up from Florida to NC to go to my sisters wedding. This older gentleman sat next to me in the terminal, could barely speak English. Made a smoking notion towards me, which I responded with a sometimes notion. Long story short, this man gave me a genuine Cuban cigar and a pack of Cuban cigarettes. I felt like I’d just been given pure gold. Was a good distraction from the sun poison I had, that shit is the worst. 

Gave the cigar to dad for Father’s Day and I don’t quite remember what I did with the cigs.

I do enjoy a cigar and some Jameson from time to time.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 4, 2018)

This article about John Drew of Drew Estate cigars is worth a read.

5 Cigars That Made My Career: Jonathan Drew — Cigar Advisor


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 10, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This article about John Drew of Drew Estate cigars is worth a read.
> 
> 5 Cigars That Made My Career: Jonathan Drew — Cigar Advisor



Interesting, whenever I saw Acid's I never for once thought they'd be good.  Wrapper always made me think they were CHEAP!


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 10, 2018)

I have yet to have an Acid I've enjoyed. I'll lump those crappy Van Winkle cigars in the same lot. There's a sucker born every second.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 11, 2018)

Happy Veteran’s Day....


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 11, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Happy Veteran’s Day....
> 
> View attachment 24815


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 17, 2018)

This is a really good cigar.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 18, 2018)

I've had the NUB for about a year in my humi. Presently surprised that I'm an hour into it (lit it at kickoff) and still have about half way to go.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving ladies and gentlemen.  Every year my local cigar store invites the regulars to an 8am to 10am Thanksgiving smoke.  The owner opens the humidor and allows us to choose literally any stick we’d like.  His treat.  A great tradition.  I always choose a Liga#9, as that is the first premium stick I ever smoked, and I found it at the B&M.  Be well everyone.


----------



## DC (Nov 22, 2018)

Ashton
Ligo Privada
Cao Flathead
Tarroso


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 29, 2018)

Found a rare Shark at the Brick and Mortar....


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to one of the local Cigar Bars and had a Hemingway, paired it with Whistle Pig 12 and Jefferson's Ocean's Cask.  Not sure what the FIL and BIL were smoking but they went with beers instead, my BIL went with a stout and FIL a Lager.  Can't say I ever drink beer while smoking a cigar.  Hadn't smoked in awhile...but that made me think I needed to come back here and look for more recommendations since I won't smoke the Cuban Cohiba's in my humidor alone.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 30, 2018)

Sitting out back tonight with a Alec Bradley Magic Toast and pairing it with Michters Toasted Bourbon.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 5, 2019)

Doing a clean out of my golf bag and found a few loose ones laying around. Put the others in the humidor but figured let's see how dry they actually are. On a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being wetter than a female after seeing a Marine in blues,  I give this at a 3, or stormy daniels needs lube (not that I've watched any of her videos but if I did it was solely for research).


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 5, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Doing a clean out of my golf bag and found a few loose ones laying around. Put the others in the humidor but figured let's see how dry they actually are. On a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being wetter than a female after seeing a Marine in blues,  I give this at a 3, or stormy daniels needs lube (not that I've watched any of her videos but if I did it was solely for research).


Crayola consistency, perfect for a Marine.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 12, 2019)

Sitting outside, in the light snow, watching the football game, and smoking an LFD Chapter One.


----------



## Sendero (Jan 20, 2019)

Enjoying a nice cigar on a cool Texas night.  This all started from reading this thread over the last few years. For the experts, any sampler deals you like right now?


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jan 27, 2019)

Getting ready for a PCS and last night at a little get together I decided to try a cigar. Receipt said it was a La Aroma De Cuba, but my tastebuds said it was delicious. Had a nice old fashioned on the side, made for a good evening. May need to enjoy a cigar more than once every few years now.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 12, 2019)

Finally had an occasion to smoke one of the Cohiba's I had in the humidor.  Brother In Law was over at the house.  Will come back to this and confirm if they're genios or lanceros.  But I paired it with Del Bac Dorado. The Mesquite barreled whiskey that I sent to @amlove21 following the Khabib-MacGregor fight. Great pairing.

ETA: Cohiba Pyramide Extra


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 12, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Finally had an occasion to smoke one of the Cohiba's I had in the humidor.  Brother In Law was over at the house.  Will come back to this and confirm if they're genios or lanceros.  But I paired it with Del Bac Dorado. The Mesquite barreled whiskey that I sent to @amlove21 following the Khabib-MacGregor fight. Great pairing.


That sounds absolutely delightful. That whisky was delicious.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 18, 2019)

I have had some terrific smokes lately, favorite being a 2006 Opus X which I smoked 5 of. ☺


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 14, 2019)

Brother in Law was back in town, smoked a Padron 1964 Aniversario Maduro Robusto...very nice.  Also finished off my bottle of EH Taylor Small Batch Bonded.  Great pairing.


----------



## BloodHound (May 14, 2019)

A great everyday cigar.........https://cigar-coop.com/2018/06/cigar-review-gran-habano-persian-king-rajah.html


----------



## BloodHound (May 14, 2019)

A great low-maintenance humidor.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 12, 2019)

Tonight's stick. Pairing with some Macallan 12 Yr double cask


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 14, 2019)

1920 and a 1964. Fantastic combo.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 14, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> 1920 and a 1964. Fantastic combo. View attachment 28509


How do you keep the booze from pouring out of the glass?


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 14, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> How do you keep the booze from pouring out of the glass?


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 15, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> 1920 and a 1964. Fantastic combo. View attachment 28509



A fellow Pardon fan!


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 15, 2019)

By far my favorite sticks are from Padron.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 27, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> By far my favorite sticks are from Padron.



You, me and another Marine I smoke with agrees.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 4, 2019)

Smoking a Presidente tonight while enjoying the rain hitting the porch roof.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 7, 2019)

So the shop I have near my house apparently has Tatuajes...whomever I dealt with the last time "must have been drunk" per the owner.  Helped me pick up some sticks, grabbed two of the Mexican Experiment cigars and a Reserva K222.  Then a few other sticks, to include a locally rolled cuban-style cigar.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 11, 2019)

Trying something new tonight.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 11, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> So the shop I have near my house apparently has Tatuajes...whomever I dealt with the last time "must have been drunk" per the owner.  Helped me pick up some sticks, grabbed two of the Mexican Experiment cigars and a Reserva K222.  Then a few other sticks, to include a locally rolled cuban-style cigar.



Was going to smoke the Reserva K222...but the boutique hotel we were at was like: yeah, your porch isn't good for that, you'll need to go to the street...lol wtf.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 11, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Was going to smoke the Reserva K222...but the boutique hotel we were at was like: yeah, your porch isn't good for that, you'll need to go to the street...lol wtf.


No good.  I actually take the time to verify the cigar smoking situation before I book any hotels.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 11, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> No good.  I actually take the time to verify the cigar smoking situation before I book any hotels.


She surprised me with a birthday getaway...I believe this will now go into the checklist.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 17, 2019)

Smoked a Romeo Y Julieta Habana Wide Churchill last night.  Gave the second to a buddy of mine who was here.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 9, 2020)

Sweet smoke


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## DA SWO (Mar 21, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 32663


Now I have a use for my old CPAP masks.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 3, 2020)

The local Brick and Mortar cigar store I go to is currently closed do to Covid restrictions.  They stayed open as long as they could and even did ‘curb side’ ordering for cigars.  Currently the staff are producing short 20-40 minutes videos each day where they smoke a cigar and have a cigar industry related guest on as well.  This is all done via Zoom. (what’s not these days?)

Today they did a planned 40 minutes with Tatuaji and Pete Johnson jumped on at the end and started talking about 'new stuff'.  Sounds like they'll post that in the next few days.

Anyway, it would help drive their name to the top of the page with ‘searches’ if these had more followers.

A simple request?  If you have a Facebook account, would you please hit up Log In or Sign Up to View and “follow” them?

Also, if you take a look at the videos and pics they’ve done in the past few days and ‘like’ those as well I’d really appreciate it.

Maybe check in on them from time to time and offer a comment or an additional ‘like’?  

These are really good people and run a Premium Cigar store in a state where most politicians consider anything “smoke related” the enemy.

Please and thank you!


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 6, 2020)

@Ooh-Rah 

What's the difference (in shape) between a Toro and a Torpedo style?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 6, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> @Ooh-Rah
> 
> What's the difference (in shape) between a Toro and a Torpedo style?


A toro cigar is pretty standard and is about 6" long.

A torpedo (tor-pay-doh) is about the same length but tapers down to a point.  I like to V cut these.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 6, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> A toro cigar is pretty standard and is about 6" long.
> 
> A torpedo (tor-pay-doh) is about the same length but tapers down to a point.  I like to V cut these.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
Now I can order.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 12, 2020)

I bought myself 5 Anejo Sharks about a month ago or so (just before all this coronavirus stuff really took place) and I told myself I'd let them age some more before I smoked one on a special occasion.  Well, here I sit smoking my last one out back alone. Not quite how I imagined these would be enjoyed, but I love these sticks.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 12, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> I bought myself 5 Anejo Sharks about a month ago or so (just before all this coronavirus stuff really took place) and I told myself I'd let them age some more before I smoked one on a special occasion.  Well, here I sit smoking my last one out back alone. Not quite how I imagined these would be enjoyed, but I love these sticks.


Damn it.
Dude,

If/when you see that again, just buy me a box if you can.

it’s been a few years since I’ve had my last Shark and they are some of my absolute favorite.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 13, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Damn it.
> Dude,
> 
> If/when you see that again, just buy me a box if you can.
> ...




Same brother. I last saw a box last year in Orlando and was told a limit of one per customer. So I grabbed one and kept looking around the store. 2 of my buddies I was there with looked around first and then went to grab one. By then the box was gone. This year I was an ass hole after finding a box and a limit of one per customer that I walked out the store with one and came back in for another.x 4.  I will hook you up with the next one I see. They may still have a few #60's left if you want one or two. Its been a little over a week since I was last in the store though so they may be out.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 14, 2020)

Anyone been doing the monthly boxes from Luxury Cigar Club?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 14, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Anyone been doing the monthly boxes from Luxury Cigar Club?


Tell me about it?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 15, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Tell me about it?


If you smoke at least a stick a week it's probably worth it. Here are the options, I know a few youtubers that subscribe and one of my buddys locally does it and you get some crazy high end shit. 

Luxury Cigar Club - Subscribe

I'm like oh $50/month that is a lot...and then I remember how much I spent on whiskey that I haven't opened...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 28, 2020)

I think you’ll enjoy this.  Conan O’Brian visits a Cuban Cigar Factory....


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 16, 2020)

Really enjoyed this Monte - Montecristo x AJ Fernandez stick.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 17, 2020)

Disregard my lack of ash as it just fell off, but smoking a 2018 Anejo. Long live teeth! 

Bonus points for the good boy laying in the sun in the background.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 24, 2020)

A local shop has been pushing the Leaf by Oscar brand and the presentation is solid.  This is the Leaf By Oscar Maduro-Lancero.  Very nice stick, and the lady enjoyed more than a few puffs!


----------



## Marine0311 (May 24, 2020)

Thank you @Ooh-Rah for the recent care package of fine Pardrons,


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 26, 2020)

A very good day!


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 26, 2020)

Heard things about these.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 9, 2020)

Vacation cigars packed!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 16, 2020)

Picked up at one of my local shops yesterday

2- OPUS X Lost City
2- Monte - Toro (Montecristo x AJ Fernandez)
1- Fuente Don Carlos God Of Fire Serie B
1- Tatuaje Lancero


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Kaldak (Jun 20, 2020)

How do you like the Dupont case? Waffling between that one and the Ellie Blue?

ETA: what ashtray is that?


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 28, 2020)

Sorry bro, @Ooh-Rah, I found another Shark while visiting Indy. I love these.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 28, 2020)

@BloodStripe


----------



## Breach_Jutsu (Jun 28, 2020)

Any pipe smokers?


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 28, 2020)

Breach_Jutsu said:


> Any pipe smokers?



Love my pipe. I started smoking pipes after Marines would bum smokes off me in the field.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 30, 2020)

So I had a pair of Habanos Cohiba Maduros that my future Father-in-Law bought us back when we went to Belize two summers ago on my BiL's destination reception thing. 

I "paired" that with a flight of Garrison Brother's Bourbon

Small Batch
Single Barrel
Bourbon and Bones Pick 120.7
Balmorhea 2019

I also had the 2019 Cowboy with me, but we didn't pop that baby.  Had a long conversation and received his blessing without having to ask for it, although I was steering our conversation that way.


----------



## RYLES (Jul 1, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Sorry bro, @Ooh-Rah, I found another Shark while visiting Indy. I love these.
> 
> View attachment 34634





@BloodStripe - I remember my first head 😉😏🤣!

If @Ooh-Ray would answer his damn phone he too would be sharking it, just maybe even bull’ing it (LFD Andalusian Bull).

Cheers @BloodStripe, and keep the good finds coming.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 1, 2020)

RYLES said:


> @BloodStripe - I remember my first head 😉😏🤣!
> 
> If @Ooh-Ray would answer his damn phone he too would be sharking it, just maybe even bull’ing it (LFD Andalusian Bull).
> 
> Cheers @BloodStripe, and keep the good finds coming.


And your pic is why love those sticks...build like a freeking tank!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 1, 2020)

RYLES said:


> @BloodStripe - I remember my first head 😉😏🤣!
> 
> If @Ooh-Ray would answer his damn phone he too would be sharking it, just maybe even bull’ing it (LFD Andalusian Bull).
> 
> Cheers @BloodStripe, and keep the good finds coming.


So you're saying I should head down to the shop and get the Andalusian Bull you say...


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 1, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> So you're saying I should head down to the shop and get the Andalusian Bull you say...



Yes. Excellent $15 sticks.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 1, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Yes. Excellent $15 sticks.


Guess they go pretty fast.  Should have grabbed the tasting kit that one of my locals was selling in may: 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 1, 2020)

Sexy!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 4, 2020)

Picked up an LFD La Volcada, should I have grabbed two?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 5, 2020)

Did a cheapy on 108F day.  Arturo Fuente Special Selection.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jul 18, 2020)

Enjoyed a nice Acid Blondie cigar tonight whole sitting on my balcony drinking an old fashioned. I really know nothing about cigars at all, but it was quite enjoyable.


----------



## RYLES (Jul 19, 2020)

Been stuck on these Arturo Fuente Opus X lately. I have legit man problems where I have to avoid the Opus X humidor just to grab and enjoy something else. I know, those are good problems to have 😎

Pictured is an Arturo Fuente Opus X Rosado Oscuro Oro. I learned something with this cigar -> REMOVE THE WRAPPER FIRST 🤣. The fillers aren’t chips like with some builders. They’re full leaf fillers and your ash becomes it’s own entity!

Other stoogies this week have been:

Arturo Fuente Opus X The Lost City (robusto)
La Flor Dominicans Andalusian Bull
Drew Estates Liga Privada #9 (corona doble)
...and too many little Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story’s that I care to admit. They’re a great little 35 minute puff. Great for this heat that we are currently experiencing.

Cheers

-RYLES


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 19, 2020)

I just smoked a Tatuaje Tattoo last night.  Great $5 stick, gonna need to go to the shop a grab a bunch of those.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 22, 2020)

Local shop was selling an LFD kit that I called up to buy:
Andalusian Bull
La Nox
La Volcada
+Mystery Cigar


----------



## RYLES (Aug 23, 2020)

Padron Millennium w/a spotted cow - yep! 💪🏻


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 23, 2020)

Looked that up, 24k for a Humidor of 100.


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 23, 2020)

RYLES said:


> View attachment 35416
> Padron Millennium w/a spotted cow - yep! 💪🏻



That beer is the equivalent of Natty Light as far as I'm concerned here in Wisconsin.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 28, 2020)

Bars can pour in AZ again so a friend and I went out and I enjoyed this LFD Football Edition 2020.  I don't know what it is about LFD but it's just been my jam of late.  Also had a few Bulls in so I grabbed another and put that in the humidor at home.  It's full though so I need to start smoking at the casa.


----------



## RYLES (Sep 2, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> That beer is the equivalent of Natty Light as far as I'm concerned here in Wisconsin.



@Kaldak - It is, but when in Rome.... As I was watching the bobbers out on the only MN lake (😏) that night I thought, you know - natty light / spotted cow seems proper for this right here!

Now what is the excuse for putting 8 cases of it under the travel trailer bed, that I don’t know - but, I’ll tell you in a couple weeks when those are enjoyed back in my AO. 👍🏻


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 11, 2020)

I hope you've all been well and smoking some outstanding sticks. Take care!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 17, 2020)

Blantons and Padron Millennium

Thanks for the cigar @RYLES


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 6, 2020)

Tatuaje Karlof for dinner!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 6, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Tatuaje Karlof for dinner!
> 
> View attachment 36127


Have you grabbed any of the Monster series?  Thinking about getting a few sticks.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 6, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Have you grabbed any of the Monster series?  Thinking about getting a few sticks.


@ThunderHorse - 

They are very limited this year, my B&M got only 12 boxes....and it was buy the whole box or nothing.  If you can get some, you better not wait.
Let me know if you cannot find, I’d be willing to share one with you.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 6, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @ThunderHorse -
> 
> They are very limited this year, my B&M got only 12 boxes....and it was buy the whole box or nothing.  If you can get some, you better not wait.
> Let me know if you cannot find, I’d be willing to share one with you.


Well shit, my local had them.  I'll get back to you.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 9, 2020)

6 of 13 2020 Tatuaje Skinny Monsters Series

From L to R: Jason, Hyde, Drac, Mummy, Jekyll, Frank.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 9, 2020)

Since we are teleworking 100% of the time now its enabled me to enjoy a morning cigar and coffee while reading emails and reviewing files. Still havent found a better cheaper daily smoke than a Padron 3000.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 15, 2020)

Here's some of the sticks I enjoyed this week for my birthday.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Kaldak (Dec 3, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 37245



Jealous.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 28, 2020)

Forgot how much I loved this stick. Also my sister in law made us all shower.


----------



## RYLES (Dec 31, 2020)

Coming up on my last Liga UF-13 from box number 2 and I’m at a point of admitting that this is the most consistent, bold flavored and very well constructed stick.

This is basically number 24 that I’ve had (boxes of 12) and every single one has been tits, perky tits -> not wifey tits 🤣😂!!!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 14, 2021)

These lists are like the SFWSC lists for Bourbon, they make certain sticks hard to find.  Well, this year's Cigar Aficionado's number 1?  EP Carrillo Pledge Prequel. I don't smoke enough to know what's number 1 or 10 for me.  But my favorite stick this year has been LFD La Volcada.

E.P. Carrillo Pledge Prequel | Cigar Aficionado


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 24, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> View attachment 38595


Dude, check your humidor! 

That thing is snap crackle and popping!


LOL


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 24, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Dude, check your humidor!
> 
> That thing is snap crackle and popping!
> 
> ...


Maybe I need to run two boveda packs then instead of one.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 24, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> Maybe I need to run two boveda packs then instead of one.


Depending on the size of the Bovada pack, rule of thumb is one pack for 25 cigars.

However, with as dry as the air is where you are, I would go as many as three.

They won’t damage the cigars.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 24, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Depending on the size of the Bovada pack, rule of thumb is one pack for 25 cigars.
> 
> However, with as dry as the air is where you are, I would go as many as three.
> 
> They won’t damage the cigars.



Well...I'll crack another right meow. I've definitely been only using one and I have more than 25 in the damn thing.  Whoops!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 24, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> Well...I'll crack another right meow. I've definitely been only using one and I have more than 25 in the damn thing.  Whoops!


Good to go!

Us BOTL‘s need to watch out for each other!


----------



## Intel Nerd (Jan 24, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> View attachment 38595


I'll need to pick your brain sometime about good cigars sometime.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 5, 2021)

This minority owner of the Cubs spent 2 Million to build a Lodge on his property where he could smoke and obviously have the boys over.  Kind of amazing...but also wondering how he spent TWO MILLION DOLLARS. 

A $2 Million Cigar Lodge in the Backyard? You Must Be Blowing Smoke


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 5, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> This minority owner of the Cubs spent 2 Million to build a Lodge on his property where he could smoke and obviously have the boys over.  Kind of amazing...but also wondering how he spent TWO MILLION DOLLARS.
> 
> A $2 Million Cigar Lodge in the Backyard? You Must Be Blowing Smoke



Reading that article, I'm surprised it was only 2 million.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 5, 2021)

Kaldak said:


> Reading that article, I'm surprised it was only 2 million.


It Gucci for sure.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 26, 2022)

The collection grows…


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 26, 2022)

Homie gave me a Frank a few weeks ago. Had a Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 on Wednnesday.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 26, 2022)

Local cigar shop rolls his own with a bourbon infusion, smooth smoke, great flavor and a mild buzz.  LOL.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 7, 2022)

Finally getting some stick time in today.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 8, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Local cigar shop rolls his own with a bourbon infusion, smooth smoke, great flavor and a mild buzz.  LOL.


FDA doing their best to make that illegal.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 14, 2022)

Eye of the Shark kind of night….


----------



## Kaldak (May 15, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Eye of the Shark kind of night….
> 
> View attachment 39470



What's in the cup? Good stick by the way.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 10, 2022)

Atabey and Dalmore tonight….


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 11, 2022)

I’ve got a whole box of cigars I don’t smoke anymore. I’m running out of vices. DM if you want them mailed. Got some nice ones. No disrespect intended, would just rather someone enjoy them instead of tossing


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 11, 2022)

Crazy work week. Some Valentines Distilling Mayor Pingree and Rocky Patel Aged Limited Rare last night.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 27, 2022)

In honor of Shark Week!


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 27, 2022)

Gods of Fire?

No, just an Aurte Fuente (I can't spell for shit, that's @SpongeBob*24 job).

Beautiful set up @Ooh-Rah !


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 28, 2022)

Kaldak said:


> Gods of Fire?
> 
> No, just an Aurte Fuente (I can't spell for shit, that's @SpongeBob*24 job).
> 
> Beautiful set up @Ooh-Rah !



Well that's an Anejo Shark, so not just any Fuente 😉


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 28, 2022)

I love me some 77.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> I love me some 77.


They come out in the fall; I have an annual reminder to begin asking my B&M guy about them.  Typically he is able to save me at least 1 box.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 31, 2022)

Too many choices…


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 31, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Too many choices…
> 
> View attachment 40095



That's hot.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 31, 2022)

Happy Halloween 🎃


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 13, 2022)

A birthday bull!


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 14, 2022)

Tonight is football night, nephew and I will smoke cheap cigars (Crux) and enjoy a guy's night out.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 14, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Tonight is football night, nephew and I will smoke cheap cigars (Crux) and enjoy a guy's night out.


Enjoy that Crux! I’m actually pretty good friends with the developer of that cigar. He owns the brick and mortar that I frequent and occasionally shares samples of new blends he is putting together.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 14, 2022)

Watching the rain…


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 14, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Enjoy that Crux! I’m actually pretty good friends with the developer of that cigar. He owns the brick and mortar that I frequent and occasionally shares samples of new blends he is putting together.


They had a rep there last week, one stick was good, the other meh.  Will go back to our standard tonight.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 14, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> They had a rep there last week, one stick was good, the other meh.  Will go back to our standard tonight.


Bull and Bear is a favorite of mine.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 14, 2022)

Fat Bottom Betty is our new favorite.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 11, 2022)

Drove out to the middle of BFE Italy but finally managed to find a cigar store. Most of the sticks there are aged… found a whole box of Fuente Fuente Opus X for 20 euro a stick. Wanted to buy all of them (had probably 15 left in there) but I knew my own excitement when I saw them and hope someone else feels the same.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 16, 2022)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 21, 2022)

Not giving a shit about the blizzard outside…


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 21, 2022)

Ever hear of a brand called Gurkha?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 21, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Ever hear of a brand called Gurkha?


They have a lot of different lines.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 21, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Ever hear of a brand called Gurkha?


Gurkha are a funny brand; they pride themselves on really cools print ads and bands.  On the internet sites they list overinflated MSRP and then offer great ‘deal’.  Nearly all cigar smokers go through their Gurhka phase and then eventually move away from them.  Long term smokers often give them an eye roll but there are a few good lines that are worth a look.

Gurkha are their own worst enemy.  Quality can vary line-to-line and pricing is silly.  A watch person could think of Gurkha as the Invicta of watch brands.


----------

